# Name that food...



## Alix

Post the ingredient label of something in your pantry, or the ingredient list of your favorite recipe and the person who guesses it right gets to post the next one. No fair Googling!

Here's one:

Modified milk ingredients, cheese, water, maltodextrin, sodium phosphates, salt, sodium alginate, ground mustard, spice, colour, sorbic acid, lactic acid

For the record, apparently this is the Canadian label. The American one is very different.


----------



## Andy M.

Powdered cheese sauce


----------



## Alix

Close! (Did you get that KD yet?)


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Close! (Did you get that KD yet?)



It has not arrived.

Are those the ingredients for the cheese mix for the KD?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Its not in powder form. 

And CRAP to the KD not arriving. Maybe I didn't put enough postage on. I'll send another box.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheez Whiz


----------



## Alix

DING! Your turn Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Need a brand name for this:

paprika 
salt 
garlic powder 
black pepper 
onion powder 
cayenne pepper 
oregano 
dried thyme


----------



## Alix

Mrs Dash?


----------



## buckytom

lawry's seasoned salt?


----------



## Andy M.

Neither


----------



## buckytom

goya adobo


----------



## Alix

Is it a rub?


----------



## Andy M.

Not Goya adobo.

It can be used as a rub but is more for seasoning a recipe.


----------



## Alix

Steak spice? Cajun seasoning?


----------



## Andy M.

One of those is correct.  I need a brand name.


----------



## Alix

I'm going with Cajun seasoning. I'm going to look in my cupboard for a brand name. One sec!


----------



## Alix

Mine is McCormick. Is that right?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## CharlieD

One of Emeril's spices


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> One of Emeril's spices



BAM!

Essence of Emeril!  

Your turn Charlie.


----------



## CharlieD

yeahy Me!


Tomato concentrate
sugar
salt
acidic acid
onions
spices


----------



## Alix

Ketchup?


----------



## CharlieD

Yeah, It was way too easy, but I am at work and had a bottle seating on my desk, it was the closest and the laziest think i could think of. You're good to go.


----------



## Alix

Alright then here we go...

chicken thighs
red wine
chicken broth
pancetta
thyme
garlic


----------



## buckytom

coq au vin?


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up BT.


----------



## buckytom

water
salt
pepper
lye 
salt cod
butter
dill


----------



## Alix

Lutefisk.


----------



## buckytom

lol, that was too easy.

your turn, alix.


----------



## Alix

I forgot to add the  to my answer though!

Here's an easy one. 

Flour
Butter
Brown sugar


----------



## CharlieD

Pie crust?


----------



## Alix

Nope.


----------



## vyapti

short bread?


----------



## Alix

You got it. Your turn vyapti.


----------



## vyapti

One of my favorite guilty pleasures:

javascript:;javascript:; 		 		POTATOES, VEGETABLE OIL (SUNFLOWER, COTTONSEED, SOYBEAN, AND/OR  CANOLA), SALT, YELLOW CORN FLOUR, ONIONS, DEXTROSE, DISODIUM DIHYDROGEN  PYROPHOSPHATE, NATURAL FLAVORING.


----------



## Alix

Do we have to give the brand name?


----------



## babetoo

is it french fries? vyapt. the corn meal is throwing me though.


----------



## vyapti

Ore-Ida, close with the fries, but not quite.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh, they make this kind of like hash brown thing, but it is fried as a pancake sort of thing, right?


----------



## Andy M.

Tater Tots


----------



## vyapti

Andy M. said:


> Tater Tots


Ding! Ding! Ding!   Your turn, Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Defatted Soy Flour
Partially Hydrogenated Soy Bean Oil
Water
Salt
Sugar
Artificial and Natural Flavor
Red 40 and other color
Soy Sauce
Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein


----------



## Alix

Weird. Flavoring of some kind?


----------



## vyapti

Andy M. said:


> Defatted Soy Flour
> Partially Hydrogenated Soy Bean Oil
> Water
> Salt
> Sugar
> Artificial and Natural Flavor
> Red 40 and other color
> Soy Sauce
> Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein



Baco-Bits?


----------



## Alix

Well crap. I think you got it again vyapti.


----------



## Andy M.

Vyapti got it right but I don't want to know how she knew.


----------



## Alix

I just went and looked in my cupboard.


----------



## vyapti

Andy M. said:


> Vyapti got it right but I don't want to know how she  *HE *knew.


As a vegan, I obsessively read ingredient labels.  It's amazing the places you'll find meat or dairy.  I was made for this game =)

Ok, how about this one:

RICE, WHEAT FLOUR, DURUM WHEAT SEMOLINA, SALT (_1/2 TBS/box, agh!_), SUGAR, AUTOLYZED YEAST  EXTRACT*, HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN, ONIONS*, MONOSODIUM GLUTAMATE, NATURAL  FLAVOR, PARSLEY*, GARLIC*, CHICKEN BROTH*, CHICKEN FAT, TURMERIC SPICE  WHICH IMPARTS COLOR, HYDROLYZED CORN GLUTEN, NIACIN*, DISODIUM  GUANYLATE, DISODIUM INOSINATE, FERRIC ORTHOPHOSPHATE, FERROUS SULFATE,  THIAMIN MONONITRATE, TURMERIC EXTRACT, FOLIC ACID, RIBOFLAVIN.


----------



## Alix

I was going to go Vegetable Thin crackers til I saw the chicken broth bit.


----------



## Alix

Wait a minute...rice and noodles! Its Rice a Roni! OK, I have to admit that is one of my guilty pleasures. Am I right?


----------



## vyapti

Alix said:


> Wait a minute...rice and noodles! Its Rice a Roni! OK, I have to admit that is one of my guilty pleasures. Am I right?


you betcha!


----------



## Alix

Yowza! 

Sugar, glucose syrup, modified corn starch, gelatin, mineral oil, petrolatum, carnauba wax, natural and artificial flavors, colour

UGH. I'm sorry I ate this now.


----------



## babetoo

jelly beans


----------



## Alix

Not jelly beans but you are in the ballpark.


----------



## Andy M.

gummy bears


----------



## Alix

Close enough. Ju jubes. You're up.


----------



## Andy M.

Tomato puree (water, tomato paste), distilled vinegar, corn syrup, salt, raisin paste, crushed orange puree, spices and herbs, dried garlic and onion, caramel color, potassium sorbate (to preserve freshness), xanthan gum.


----------



## vyapti

Andy M. said:


> Tomato puree (water, tomato paste), distilled vinegar, corn syrup, salt, raisin paste, crushed orange puree, spices and herbs, dried garlic and onion, caramel color, potassium sorbate (to preserve freshness), xanthan gum.


I'd have guessed ketchup until the raisin paste.  Is it some sort of BBQ sauce?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## buckytom

a1 steak sauce?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes Sir!


----------



## buckytom

the raisin puree gave it away.

ok, here's one i had for lunch the other day:

sesame oil, salt, gochu, dropwort, ginger, soy sauce, octopus.


----------



## FrankZ

A1 "Steak" sauce?


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> A1 "Steak" sauce?



Frank, please read post immediately before yours.


----------



## Alix

I don't know the name of it, but that pickled octopus stuff?


----------



## FrankZ

Meh.. I didn't change pages before answering...


----------



## buckytom

close enough, alix. it's korean octopus salad. 

you're up.


----------



## Alix

I was actually thinking the pickled stuff in the jar, but I'll take it!

OK. How about...

4 cups flour
1/3 cup white sugar
4.5 tsp active yeast
2 tsp salt
4 large eggs
1/2 cup whole milk
1 cup butter


I am looking for a particular title. If we get stuck I'll go with generic but I think we can do this.


----------



## vyapti

Brioche?


----------



## babetoo

egg bread


----------



## Alix

vyapti said:


> Brioche?



You got it vyapti. You're up. Sorry babetoo.


----------



## vyapti

Onions, Tomato, Sweet Peppers, Garlic, Culantro, Olive Oil, Lime Juice & Annato Seeds


----------



## Alix

Sounds like salsa to me. What are annato seeds?


----------



## vyapti

Alix said:


> Sounds like salsa to me. What are annato seeds?


Annato seeds are little red/orange seeds.  You can fry them in oil, then remove them and they impart their color.

Hint, it's a sauce with variations throughout the Hispanic world.


----------



## Alix

Chile sauce?


----------



## buckytom

sofrito?


----------



## vyapti

buckytom said:


> sofrito?


Yup.  Your turn BT.


----------



## 2day2eat

Sofrite +1


----------



## Alix

vyapti, if BT doesn't post something soon, you go again.


----------



## vyapti

Alix said:


> vyapti, if BT doesn't post  something soon, you go again.


I will be away from the computer for a while.  Maybe you or 2day2eat can  take a turn.


----------



## buckytom

i'm back. sorry, had a cat emergency yesterday.

ok, so: chilies, sugar, salt, garlic, distilled vinegar, potassium sorbate, contains sodium bisulfite as preservatives, and xanthan gum.


----------



## Alix

Going with a hot sauce...need a brand name? 

Kitty OK? Those are BIG emergencies in our world.


----------



## buckytom

yup, a brand name. it's a commonly known hot sauce.

hint: something to do with coq au vin.

and thanks, our cat hercules is hanging in there. he was given meticam, an nsaid, after having 6 teeth pulled due to infections. many cats don't metabolize nsaids very well, and it can cause renal and other failures.the docs never warned us, nor even told us to monitor certain things. we had to rush him back to the hospital on wednesday. the worry now is lower g.i. peritonitis from ulcers or leisions from the meticam.

dw is battling the docs bravely over it though. this is one of those risky side effects things that when it happens, they play stupid. we're gonna move him to a new cat hospital today, i think, if they don't get in touch with the manufacturer to coordinate a recovery protocol. (yes, i know, for a cat...)

anyway, back to hot sauces.


----------



## Alix

OK, its not Franks. Is it Louisiana Hot Sauce? 

Our kitty is on daily Metacam for her arthritis and its been a miracle drug for her. She can now go up and down the stairs with ease and slap the crap out of the dog when she feels feisty. 

I'll say a prayer for Hercules and your wife's patience, she is going to need it. Hang in there, you aren't going to lose him too. He sounds like a tough bugger. (Much like his owner??) You want the name of the vet my sister used? She sang their praises (they even made housecalls). She was in Roebling.


----------



## buckytom

nope, not frank's.

thanks about the prayers and vet too. unfortunately roebling is a long way away.

as far as the metacam goes, it's a hit-n-miss thing. it can work, or it can kill. our biggest arguement, under the circumstances of his age and previous renal problems, is that we should have been warned and given some heads up about what to watch for with the side effects.

ok, back on topic. it's a foreign style hot sauce, but it's made in the us of a.


----------



## buckytom

another hint: you'll do the cha-cha


----------



## babetoo

my cat thomas is my constant companion. so yes, for a cat. he is only five years old and no health problems as of yet.


----------



## Alix

Sriracha? (sp?)


----------



## buckytom

yup!!! you got it.

your turn.


----------



## Alix

Okey dokey...give me a second to find something


----------



## Alix

Here's a Canadian one for you all. US residents feel free to Google.

Sugar, fractionated palm kernel oil, corn flour, whole wheat flour, brown sugar, whey powder buttermilk powder, cocoa powder, skim milk powder, wheat starch, honey, salt sodium bicarb, soya lecithin, natural vanilla flavour, artificial flavour, tocopherols.

Sooo freaking good. I'm eating them right now. I used to send these to PA Baker.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Here's a Canadian one for you all. US residents feel free to Google.
> 
> Sugar, fractionated palm kernel oil, corn flour, whole wheat flour, brown sugar, whey powder buttermilk powder, cocoa powder, skim milk powder, wheat starch, honey, salt sodium bicarb, soya lecithin, natural vanilla flavour, artificial flavour, tocopherols.
> 
> Sooo freaking good. I'm eating them right now. I used to send these to PA Baker.


 is something along the lines of a party mix with corn cereal and chocolate cereals?


----------



## Alix

Mmmm no not really. There is chocolate involved and a cookie type thing. 

I'll give you a big hint. Made in Winnipeg.


----------



## buckytom

practice pucks for the manitoba moose?


----------



## Andy M.

I'm racking my brain for product labels I have read.  I don't remember any that said Made in Winnipeg.


----------



## Alix

Thats just to help with Googling Andy. They are actually made on Bow Island in Calgary. However, they were "invented" in Winnipeg.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> ...No fair Googling!...



This was from your post #1.  Are you giving us permission to "break the rule?"


----------



## Alix

Alix said:


> Here's a Canadian one for you all. *US residents feel free to Google.*
> 
> Sugar, fractionated palm kernel oil, corn flour, whole wheat flour, brown sugar, whey powder buttermilk powder, cocoa powder, skim milk powder, wheat starch, honey, salt sodium bicarb, soya lecithin, natural vanilla flavour, artificial flavour, tocopherols.
> 
> Sooo freaking good. I'm eating them right now. I used to send these to PA Baker.


Yes


----------



## Andy M.

I guess I should hone my reading skill.  Sorry.


----------



## Alix

Meh. Its early.


----------



## Alix

Seriously? No one has a clue? 

Rhymes with sodboppers.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Seriously? No one has a clue?
> 
> Rhymes with sodboppers.


 clodhoppers? LOL  no clue


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> clodhoppers? LOL  no clue



By George, I think you've got it!


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> By George, I think you've got it!


----------



## Andy M.

No, Really!

Clodhoppers - Products


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> No, Really!
> 
> Clodhoppers - Products


 oh boy!! lets see what alix has to say.


----------



## Alix

YES! Its Clodhoppers and they are crazy addictive. 

You're up msmofet.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> YES! Its Clodhoppers and they are crazy addictive.
> 
> You're up msmofet.


 WOW!! Ok I need a few to find one. I'll be back in a few.


----------



## msmofet

Ingredients: water, erythritol, glycerin, cocoa, natural flavors, citric acid, xanthan gum, salt, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, caramel color, acesulfame potassium, sucralose, vanillin, artificial flavor, zinc sulfate vitamin e acetate, niacinamide and biotin.


----------



## Alix

Some kind of chocolate flavored drink?


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Some kind of chocolate flavored drink?


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmm kinda sorta


----------



## Alix

Chocolate syrup of some kind?


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Chocolate syrup of some kind?


 almost  - more specific


----------



## Alix

Sugar free Quik syrup?


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Sugar free Quik syrup?


 close enough


----------



## Andy M.

This has become sort of a chemical engineering class.  Interesting the junk in our products.


----------



## Alix

Yowza! 

Carbonated water, sugar, citric acid, natural flavor, sodium benzoate, quinine


----------



## buckytom

tonic water?


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Yowza!
> 
> Carbonated water, sugar, citric acid, natural flavor, sodium benzoate, quinine


fresca soda? 

hmmmmmmmmmmm edit fresca doesn't have sugar in it.

flavored water/sport drink


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> tonic water?


Tonic water it is! Quinine was the kicker there msmofet. 

Buckytom, you're up.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Tonic water it is! Quinine was the kicker there msmofet.
> 
> Buckytom, you're up.


I don't drink tonic water so I didn't realize there was citrus in it. I guess I will give it a try.


----------



## buckytom

i guess there's another malaria outbreak in western canada... 

nothin to worry about in jersey, msmofet.

ok, gimme a minute.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> i guess there's another malaria outbreak in western canada...
> 
> nothin to worry about in jersey, msmofet.
> 
> ok, gimme a minute.


----------



## buckytom

ok, here's one: 85% ground beef, eggs, milk, fresh parsley, grated cheese, breadcrumbs, dried basil and oregano.


----------



## Andy M.

Italian style meatballs.


----------



## msmofet

hmmmmmmmmmmm could it be that easy? never know with bucky!! LOL


----------



## buckytom

andy's got balls!

meat balls!!!!

you're up.


----------



## Andy M.

Tarragon
Shallots
Champagne Vinegar
White Wine
Egg Yolks
Butter
S&P


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Tarragon
> Shallots
> Champagne Vinegar
> White Wine
> Egg Yolks
> Butter
> S&P


 hollandaise sauce


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## msmofet

homemade mayo?

filling for deviled eggs? LOL


----------



## Andy M.

No and no.


----------



## Alix

Bearnaise?


----------



## Andy M.

You are correct "saucy" lady.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> You are correct "saucy" lady.



Excellent!

OK here we go:

Water, wheat, soybeans, salt, sodium benzoate, (less than 1/10 of 1% as food preservative!) aspergillus sojae


----------



## Andy M.

soy sauce


----------



## Alix

Dang, too easy. You got a brand name by any chance? But yes, you're right, you're up.


----------



## Andy M.

I think I have to ask for a brand name on this one.  Generic is too easy.

tomato
onion
sugar
cane vinegar
mango
raisin
garlic
salt
peppers
thyme
clove


----------



## Alix

Ooooo...fancy ketchup? No...BBQ sauce? Gotta think here...


----------



## msmofet

cane vinegar?


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> cane vinegar?




Cane vinegar, made from sugar cane juice, is most popular in the Philippines, in particular, the Ilocos Region of the northern Philippines (where it is called suka ng iloko), although it also is produced in France and the United States. It ranges from dark yellow to golden brown in color and has a mellow flavor, similar in some respects, to rice vinegar, though with a somewhat "fresher" taste. Contrary to expectation, containing no residual sugar, it is not sweeter than other vinegars. In the Philippines, it often is labeled as suka ng maasim, although this is simply a generic term meaning "sour vinegar."


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Cane vinegar, made from sugar cane juice, is most popular in the Philippines, in particular, the Ilocos Region of the northern Philippines (where it is called suka ng iloko), although it also is produced in France and the United States. It ranges from dark yellow to golden brown in color and has a mellow flavor, similar in some respects, to rice vinegar, though with a somewhat "fresher" taste. Contrary to expectation, containing no residual sugar, it is not sweeter than other vinegars. In the Philippines, it often is labeled as suka ng maasim, although this is simply a generic term meaning "sour vinegar."


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## msmofet

franks hot sauce?


----------



## Andy M.

No, ma'am.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> No, ma'am.


 is it a hot sauce or a BBQ sauce?

KC Masterpiece?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, it's a hot sauce or a BBQ sauce.

No, it's not KC Masterpiece.


----------



## Silversage

Sweet baby Rays?


----------



## Andy M.

It's not a BBQ sauce.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> I think I have to ask for a brand name on this one.  Generic is too easy.
> 
> tomato
> onion
> sugar
> cane vinegar
> mango
> raisin
> garlic
> salt
> peppers
> thyme
> clove



Major Grays chutney???


----------



## Mimizkitchen

MG"s mango chutney


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> Major Grays chutney???



Are you not saying what kind of peppers, could it be jerk sauce???


----------



## Andy M.

Mimizkitchen said:


> Are you not saying what kind of peppers, could it be jerk sauce???



The ingredients are right off the label.  This is a well known hot sauce.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> The ingredients are right off the label.  This is a well known hot sauce.



Well that blows it for me, i'm so bad at the label thing and since I take care of my 82 year old father I won't be looking at hot sauce for a while. Hmmmmmm I just can't think of what would have mango and raison, i'll take another stab at it though,,, teriakki??? PLUEZZE...


----------



## Mimizkitchen

OH S--T you said hot sauce see I got excited...


----------



## Mimizkitchen

OMG it's the pickapeppa crap isn't it???? Come on Andy my brain is tired?????


----------



## Andy M.

Pickapeppa crap!?!?!?

Well, there was no crap listed on the label but you got it.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> Pickapeppa crap!?!?!?
> 
> Well, there was no crap listed on the label but you got it.



Holy Pickapeppa, Iv'e been to jamaica quite a few times and this is where they make this product (I believe not sure but they have it there) My girlfriend loves this and I cant believe I didn't think of this sooner... Actually I'm surprized I got it at all, i'm so bad at these things (which tells you alot about MY labelreading) Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## msmofet

neva heard of it


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> neva heard of it




Pickapeppa Sauce - The unique and delicious jamaican international legend


----------



## babetoo

i have and it is wonderful


----------



## Mimizkitchen

specific recipe... butter, red onion, garlic, worchester, brown sugar, cayenne, pasilla chili, tomatoe, dijon, ketchup, honey, and ancho chile...


----------



## Alix

BBQ sauce?


----------



## Alix

Mimi? Can you check in here please?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Yes Alix ( sorry i'm in Atlanta and forgot bout this one ) but yes bbq sauce, but whos...


----------



## Alix

I don't think I could answer whose it is without Googling. Maybe someone else can.


----------



## Alix

Well in the interest of keeping this going I'm going to post one since I guessed BBQ sauce. 

soybean oil, water, sugar, relish, vinegar, tomato paste, frozen egg yolk, salt, spices, dehydrated onion, xanthan gum, flavour, propylene glycol, alginate, polysorbate 80, colour, calcium disodium edta, citric acid


----------



## Alix

No one?


----------



## Andy M.

Thousand Island Dressing


----------



## Alix

[FONT="Comic Sans MS]Yep. Was it the relish that gave it away?[/FONT]


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS]Yep. Was it the relish that gave it away?[/FONT]



That was the key.  I'll be back shortly.


----------



## Andy M.

Onions (deyhydrated), salt, cornstarch, onion powder, sugar, corn syrup, hydrolyzed soy protein, caramel color, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, monosodium glutamate, yeast extract, natural flavors, disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate.


----------



## Alix

Lipton's onion soup mix?


----------



## Andy M.

What took you so long?  Right on.  Your turn


----------



## Alix

Hmmm...

How about:

Flour, Lard, a bit of water, a bunch of apples, brown sugar, cinnamon and LOVE!


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> How about:
> 
> Flour, Lard, a bit of water, a bunch of apples, brown sugar, cinnamon and LOVE!


 apple pie?


----------



## Alix

Yes its apple pie. Take it away msmofet.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Yes its apple pie. Take it away msmofet.


 ok i need a few minutes.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Yes its apple pie. Take it away msmofet.


 
Eggs 
Anchovy paste 
Lemon juice 
Mayo
Paprika 
Salt and ground black pepper


----------



## Alix

Caesar salad dressing


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Caesar salad dressing


 nope 

ok clarify - hard boiled eggs


----------



## Silversage

Deviled eggs?


----------



## msmofet

Silversage said:


> Deviled eggs?


 yup!!

your turn


----------



## Silversage

OOOoo  It's me! It's me!  It's me!

Give me a few minutes.............


----------



## Silversage

Sugar
Salt
Sodium Citrate
Garlic
Onion
Spice
Red Bell Peppers
Carrots
Xanthan Gum
Maltodextrin 
Parsley
Natural Flavor
Guar Gum
Citric Acid


----------



## GotGarlic

My favorite! Good Seasons Italian dressing mix.


----------



## Silversage

It's all yours GG.


----------



## GotGarlic

Maltodextrin, dehydrated minced onion, sour cream powder (cream, maltodextrin, cultured buttermilk, reduced lactose whey, natural flavor, tocopherols), salt, lemon juice powder, spices, garlic powder, dehydrated red pepper, natural & artificial flavor.

I've never read the ingredient list before - but it's really good!


----------



## Andy M.

onion dip


----------



## GotGarlic

No, sorry.


----------



## LPBeier

Uncle Dan's Dip Mix?


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Uncle Dan's Dip Mix?



No. How about a hint? One of the "spices" is probably cilantro (it's not on the package but you would use it in a recipe).


----------



## Mimizkitchen

hidden valley ranch dressing mix?


----------



## GotGarlic

Nope. Hmmm, tougher than I realized  It's hard to give another hint without giving it away. How's this? Add it to a mashed vegetable and you get a nice dip.


----------



## Andy M.

IS it a dry soup mix of some kind?


----------



## msmofet

hmmmmmmmmmmmm knorr's spinach dip?


----------



## Silversage

Avocado/guacamole dip mix?


----------



## GotGarlic

Silversage said:


> Avocado/guacamole dip mix?



Bzzzzzzzzztt! Silversage, you win the prize!


----------



## Andy M.

Where's the avocado???


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Where's the avocado???



It's a mix, like SS said. You add it to mashed avocado to make the dip. I add a chopped tomato, too


----------



## LPBeier

Guacamole seasoning?


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Where's the avocado???


 i was wondering the same thing!! how can you guess quac if no avocado is in the list?


----------



## LPBeier

Look at GG's post right above mine.  It said you ADD it to mashed avocado!  That's how I can guess guacamole seasoning!


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> Nope. Hmmm, tougher than I realized  It's hard to give another hint without giving it away. How's this? Add it to a mashed vegetable and you get a nice dip.


 


LPBeier said:


> Look at GG's post right above mine. It said you ADD it to mashed avocado! That's how I can guess guacamole seasoning!


 LOL "mashed" vegetable. I was thinking potatoes. and it sounded good!! LOL


----------



## Alix

Silversage, looks like you are up again.


----------



## buckytom

just to be a pita, an avocado isn't a veggie. it's a fruit.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> just to be a pita, an avocado isn't a veggie. it's a fruit.




Botanically speaking, most things we call vegetables are really fruits.   Tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers. etc.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> just to be a pita, an avocado isn't a veggie. it's a fruit.


 


Andy M. said:


> Botanically speaking, most things we call vegetables are really fruits. Tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers. etc.


Anything with seeds/pits are fruits? Am I right? thats why I was thinking potato and it was sounding great!! I was thinking it may have been one of those mashed tater add ins. Do they even still have those in the produce isle any more? I haven't seen them in awhile but I really haven't been looking for them. they had bacon and cheddar and sour cream and chive versions that were great. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## buckytom

yep, they still have tater toppings. dw buys a bacon and herb one that's tasty.

and yes, a food that is part of the seed from a plant is technically a fruit. but it's not an absolute thing. heck, bananas are fruit, but are from an herb plant. 

ok, back to ss's "name that food".


----------



## LPBeier

Since SS seems to not be here, does anyone mind if I give this a try?

sugar
ginger
fruit pectin
citric acid


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ginger marmalade


----------



## LPBeier

How in the world did you do that so quick?  I was sure people would say candied ginger first.  MK you got it right on the nose!  You are next!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

LPBeier said:


> How in the world did you do that so quick?  I was sure people would say candied ginger first.  MK you got it right on the nose!  You are next!



Lp I just love you... Not many ingredients to figure that one out...


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, if you know the stuff and love it (I do too), it is pretty easy to figure out.  But I find a lot of people don't know it exists!

I am looking forward to your list of ingredients!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Eggs
shredded meat (your choice)
celery
mushrooms
bean sprouts
onion
sherry
pepper
oil

chicken broth 
ketchup
soy sauce 
salt
flour


----------



## LPBeier

Egg Fu Yung (one of my all time favourites!)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

WOO HOO You win!!!~


----------



## luvs

this is a rather neat subject. 
i'm gonna scour my pantry for an obscure item, then post that.


----------



## Alix

LP, you're up.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, Alix, the weekend kind of got away with me.

Okay, I will only accept the precise name of this because it does have a lot of close cousins!

Tomatoes 
Salt
Citric Acid


----------



## Andy M.

Tomato Juice


----------



## Mimizkitchen

canned tomatoes


----------



## LPBeier

Nope and nope!  Something sort of in between.


----------



## Andy M.

Tomato Puree

Tomato paste


----------



## Mimizkitchen

crushed tomtoes???


----------



## msmofet

plain tomato sauce


----------



## LPBeier

Mimizkitchen said:


> crushed tomtoes???



You nailed it MK!!!!!  Sorry to take so long to reply, but I just got back from visiting Dad at the hospital.

Okay Mimizkitchen, your turn!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Erythriol, rebiona, natural flavors

Sounds scary...


----------



## msmofet

Mimizkitchen said:


> Erythriol, rebiona, natural flavors
> 
> Sounds scary...


 Is it Truvia? I think Truvia is the best fake sugar out there. I have been using for several months now.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

You got it msmofet... I use it all the time, no fake aftertaste...


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, Ms M, it is your turn!


----------



## msmofet

Water
Gelatin
Adipic Acid 
sodium citrate 
citric acide 
Aspartame 
Acesulfame potassium 
Salt
Red 40
Blue 1
Artificial flavor


----------



## Andy M.

sugar-free Jell-O


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> sugar-free Jell-O


 yes your turn


----------



## Andy M.

This should be an easy one.


vinegar
molasses
high fructose corn syrup
anchovies
water
onion
salt
garlic
tamarind concentrate
cloves
natural flavorings
chili pepper extract


----------



## Mimizkitchen

fish sauce?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## msmofet

Worcestershire sauce or A-1 steak sauce


----------



## Andy M.

One of those is correct...


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> One of those is correct...


 Worcestershire sauce


----------



## Andy M.

bingo


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> bingo


 I figured due to the anchovy but I was covering my bases LOL Ok I need to call the doctor then I will pick a food.


----------



## msmofet

1 15 ounce can tomato sauce
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 Teaspoon ground mustard
1 Teaspoon onion powder
1/4 cup catsup
Salt to Taste
Pepper to Taste (black or cayenne)


----------



## LPBeier

BBQ sauce?


----------



## msmofet

nope close


----------



## Andy M.

chili sauce


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> chili sauce


 even closer but no


----------



## msmofet

If no one can guess then what? You 2 are very close. Its a sauce added to something to make something else.


----------



## Alix

Keep hinting til someone gets it


----------



## msmofet

If I hint any more I may as well tell what it is. LOL


----------



## Andy M.

I feel like I should know this but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> I feel like I should know this but I'm drawing a blank.


it is a "sauce" that you add to something. if no one gets it I will just tell it and let someone else have a shot at it.


----------



## Andy M.

Cocktail sauce


----------



## LPBeier

I just had a hunch and checked a recipe that I have which is similar.  Would it be sauce for sloppy joes?


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> I just had a hunch and checked a recipe that I have which is similar. Would it be sauce for sloppy joes?


----------



## LPBeier

I guess that means I am right! 

Okay, on to the next one.  Hopefully this won't stump you too badly: 

Hard margarine
Granulated sugar
Cocoa
Egg
Milk
Vanilla
Graham cracker crumbs
Medium coconut
Chopped walnuts

Hard margarine
Milk
Custard powder
Icing sugar

Semisweet chocolate
Butter

There may be some here that know this better than others.


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> I guess that means I am right!








 this is the image that didn't come through LP.


----------



## Alix

NANAIMO BARS!!!! 

Get out of my head LP! I was thinking of making those today!


----------



## LPBeier

Alix, I had a feeling you would answer!  I was hoping to mess with our US friends a bit!

If you are making some today can you toss one my way?  I don't have time to make 'em and was craving as I typed!


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> this is the image that didn't come through LP.



Aww, thanks Ms M.  I love the graphics!


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> Alix, I had a feeling you would answer!  I was hoping to mess with our US friends a bit!
> 
> If you are making some today can you toss one my way?  I don't have time to make 'em and was craving as I typed!



I'll take pix and send those cuz the actual bars get INHALED within seconds. Sowwy to mess with your fun! I was just so surprised to see the recipe up there as I was thinking of it. 

Post something else, that was too fast a turn. I'll shut up.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> I'll take pix and send those cuz the actual bars get INHALED within seconds. Sowwy to mess with your fun! I was just so surprised to see the recipe up there as I was thinking of it.
> 
> Post something else, that was too fast a turn. I'll shut up.



Ha ha!  no worries.  Us Canucks know our Nanaimo Bars!  

Actually, please go ahead as I probably won't be on much today if at all.  Off to the hospital and then have a cake order to finish!


----------



## Alix

Okey dokey. I'll post a recipe from here that our family enjoys.

1 1/4 cups butter
2 cups white sugar
6 eggs
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
2 cups flour
1/4 cup chopped peanuts (or 1 cup chocolate chips)


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Okey dokey. I'll post a recipe from here that our family enjoys.
> 
> 1 1/4 cups butter
> 2 cups white sugar
> 6 eggs
> 1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
> 2 cups flour
> 1/4 cup chopped peanuts (or 1 cup chocolate chips)


 peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Alix

Not cookies...


----------



## msmofet

brownies


----------



## Alix

Nope not brownies. The number of eggs is the biggest clue.


----------



## msmofet

yes i noticed the large number of eggs. I was thinking a Cake? But that seems like to many eggs for a cake also.


----------



## Alix

DING! Its a cake alright. Peanut butter pound cake. Seriously yummy. You're up.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> DING! Its a cake alright. Peanut butter pound cake. Seriously yummy. You're up.


 OK I need that WHOLE recipe!! LOL Have you posted it?

OK let me find a recipe BRB


----------



## msmofet

kidney beans
cannellini beans
crushed tomatoes
frozen spinach
Onion
Carrots 
celery 
chicken broth or stock
pasta
Herbs and spices


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Is this a pasta recipe? Arabiatta?


----------



## Andy M.

Pasta Fagioli soup


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Pasta Fagioli soup


 VERY CLOSE but no


----------



## Andy M.

Minestrone


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Minestrone


 yup all yours Andy!!


----------



## Andy M.

OK  Be right back!


----------



## Andy M.

Gruyere Cheese 
Olive Oil
Butter
Salt
White Wine
Sugar
Onions 
Flour
Beef Broth
Brandy
Bread


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Gruyere Cheese
> Olive Oil
> Butter
> Salt
> White Wine
> Sugar
> Onions
> Flour
> Beef Broth
> Brandy
> Bread


 french onion soup


----------



## Andy M.

I guess I wasn't as clever as I thought.

You got it!


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> I guess I wasn't as clever as I thought.
> 
> You got it!


 ok BRB


----------



## msmofet

green bell pepper
red bell pepper
3 ounces fresh 
flour
salt
pepper 
milk
chicken broth
chicken or turkey


----------



## Andy M.

What is the "3 ounces fresh"?


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> green bell pepper
> red bell pepper
> *3 ounces fresh*
> flour
> salt
> pepper
> milk
> chicken broth
> chicken or turkey


 


Andy M. said:


> What is the "3 ounces fresh"?


 OOPS SORRY

*mushrooms*


----------



## Andy M.

stuffed peppers


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> stuffed peppers


 nope


----------



## msmofet

wow no more guesses. ok this is served over something


----------



## LPBeier

Turkey Tetrazinni?


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Turkey Tetrazinni?


No sorry



(but that sounds good I haven't had that in years)


----------



## Andy M.

I guess it could be something similar to a southern-style sausage gravy.  But there is no fat in the recipe to make a roux.


----------



## msmofet

Ok 2 of the ingredients got cut off:

The mushrooms and the next ingredient is butter. (I got a call from doctor yesterday when I was in the middle of posting this list. sorry I didn't catch that, things have been crazy.)

If you want I can tell and I think someone else should take over because I messed this one up.


----------



## Andy M.

OK, so I can see a white sauce with the butter, milk and flour.  Add some stock to lighten it up a little and the meat and veggies.  So it's a sauce or gravy but I don''t know what specific name you are looking for.


----------



## msmofet

Its chicken ala king. your turn Andy


sorry i messed it up.


----------



## Andy M.

Not a mess up at all.  I just didn't recognize it.

Gone lookin' for a list of stuff.


----------



## Andy M.

Bay Leaves
Black Pepper
Cayenne
Celery
Chicken
Chicken Stock
Dry Thyme
Garlic
Green Bell Pepper
Onion
Rice
Rubbed Sage 
Salt
Tasso
Tomato Sauce
Tomatoes
Unsalted Butter
White Pepper


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Bay Leaves
> Black Pepper
> Cayenne
> Celery
> Chicken
> Chicken Stock
> Dry Thyme
> Garlic
> Green Bell Pepper
> Onion
> Rice
> Rubbed Sage
> Salt
> Tasso
> Tomato Sauce
> Tomatoes
> Unsalted Butter
> White Pepper


Jambalaya (now that song is running around in my head LOL)


----------



## Andy M.

right, your turn


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> right, your turn


 YIKES!! LOL OK let me go find something and double check the list BRB


----------



## msmofet

pie crust
peaches
sugar
flour
cinnamon
brown sugar
vanilla
flour
butter


----------



## LPBeier

peach pie with crumble topping?


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> peach pie with crumble topping?


 You got it!!


----------



## LPBeier

Mmmmm, it is one of my favourites of things my Mom would make in summer, from peaches off of our own tree!  Thanks for bring back this wonderful memory.

Okay, sorry to take so long, but was at a banquet.

Carbonated Water
Caramel
Sodium Benzoate
Aspartame
Natural and Artificial Flavours
Sodium Citrate
Malic Acid


----------



## babetoo

diet pepsi?


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, you are close, but no, not diet pepsi.


----------



## msmofet

coke zero


----------



## LPBeier

No again, but it is a diet pop.


----------



## mollyanne

Diet Dr.Pepper?


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, no again


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Babe, you are close, but no, not diet pepsi.


 

how about diet coke?


----------



## msmofet

diet root beer? A&W or Stewarts if you need a brand. I have been drinking Diet A&W


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> *diet root beer? A&W* or Stewarts if you need a brand. I have been drinking Diet A&W



Bingo!  We have a winner!  Okay, Ms M, let's have another one!


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Bingo! We have a winner! Okay, Ms M, let's have another one!


 whoooooooooo hoooooooooo!! ok i need to find one. brb


----------



## msmofet

mayonnaise
sour cream
parsley
chives 
green onions 
lemon juice
anchovy fillets
garlic
Ground black pepper
salt 
tarragon


----------



## msmofet

nobody?


----------



## Andy M.

Onion dip


----------



## Mimizkitchen

green goddess dressing


----------



## LPBeier

Caesar salad dressing?


----------



## msmofet

Mimizkitchen said:


> green goddess dressing


CORRECT!!

sorry it took so long for me to answer. tomorrow is our 25 year anniversary (we have been together 28 years all told). we went to the Longhorn Steakhouse for late lunch/early dinner (lunner? LOL). tomorrow is also 1 year since I quit smoking!!


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> ...late lunch/early dinner (lunner? LOL). tomorrow is also 1 year since I quit smoking!!





Not Lunner, Dinch!  

Congrats on both your anniversaries.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Not Lunner, Dinch!
> 
> Congrats on both your anniversaries.


 Thank you Andy. 

NO NO as in brunch the breakfast comes first so lunner is correct as lunch comes first ............ no?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Olive oil
S&P
Hazelnuts
Honey
Plum tomatoes
Red bell pepper
Ancho chiles
White bread
Red wine vinegar
Garlic


----------



## LPBeier

don'ot have a clue on this one!


----------



## babetoo

how bout panaanella, and italian bread salad. though the honey and nuts are giving me pause.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

No Babe sorry


----------



## babetoo

oh well, least i am inspired to make the salad, lol


----------



## Andy M.

piquante sauce


----------



## Mimizkitchen

No Andy come on (bread) I know you know this!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Apparently I don't


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy of all people I know you know this... Think about the main ingredients, and maybe twick them a little... But there is one main ingredient that makes this stand out...


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to disappoint you.  I don't know what it is.  I've never made anything with this combination of ingredients and doubt I would.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> Sorry to disappoint you.  I don't know what it is.  I've never made anything with this combination of ingredients and doubt I would.



Just outta curiousity can I ask why you wouldn't???


----------



## Andy M.

Doesn't look appealing to me at all.  No offense.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

No offense taken but it's something i thimk you've eaten many times, or maybe not...


----------



## msmofet

bruschetta


----------



## LPBeier

That sounds like a good guess Ms M!


----------



## Wyogal

(bruschetta, in my understanding is toasted bread rubbed with garlic and drizzled with olive oil, everything else is extra)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

msmofet said:


> bruschetta



No not bruchetta... Here's a clue, it's a spanish sauce...


----------



## Wyogal

Romesco sauce


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Wyogal said:


> (??? no bread in bruschetta???)
> Romesco sauce



Wyogal I thought this would be easy, who knew, but you got it girl...

So Andy,,  have you ever had romeso???


----------



## Wyogal

pork
prague powder
salt 
dry white wine
fatback
pistacios
ice
white pepper
paprika
mace
quatre epices
gr. coriander
gr. cloves
nonfat dry milk powder


----------



## Andy M.

Mimizkitchen said:


> ...So Andy,,  have you ever had romeso???



No, never.

Also, never saw a recipe using honey.


----------



## Andy M.

Wyogal said:


> pork
> prague powder
> salt
> dry white wine
> fatback
> pistacios
> ice
> white pepper
> paprika
> mace
> quatre epices
> gr. coriander
> gr. cloves
> nonfat dry milk powder




Sausage.


----------



## Wyogal

close, but anything can be a sausage if it's in a casing... what type?
(and yes, it also includes a casing... beef casing)


----------



## Andy M.

mortadella


----------



## Wyogal

yep


----------



## Andy M.

gone looking for a new item.


----------



## Andy M.

This one requires a very specific response.

Enriched flour
vegetable oil
cocoa (processed with alkali) 
high fructose corn syrup
cornstarch
leavening
salt 
soy
sugar
vanillin 
chocolate


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> No, never.
> 
> Also, never saw a recipe using honey.



Honey cuts spiceness in almost everything... I use it alot I find it much better then sugar... PM me if you want the recipe it's fabulous on grilled zucchini...


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> This one requires a very specific response.
> 
> Enriched flour
> vegetable oil
> cocoa (processed with alkali)
> high fructose corn syrup
> cornstarch
> leavening
> salt
> soy
> sugar
> vanillin
> chocolate



Nestle Quick?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Nestle Quick?




No, ma'am.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ovaltine???


----------



## Andy M.

*I apologize, I have a correction to this list.  It's soy lecithin, not soy.*


Enriched flour
vegetable oil
cocoa (processed with alkali) 
high fructose corn syrup
cornstarch
leavening
salt 
*soy LECITHIN*
sugar
vanillin 
chocolate[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alix

Packaged brownie mix?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry Alix.  That's not it.


----------



## Alix

Didn't really think so. I'm thinking it has to be something smooshy with the oil in there, but my brain is just not processing that info. 

Is it two bite brownies?


----------



## babetoo

packaged choco cake batter?


----------



## Andy M.

No and No.


----------



## Alix

Oreos without the filling? Its GOT to be a cookie or brownie or SOMETHING like that.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Oreos without the filling? Its GOT to be a cookie or brownie or SOMETHING like that.



You're half right, Alix


----------



## Alix

Chocolate cookie?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes.... but you were more right before.


----------



## babetoo

moon pie?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## babetoo

the new oreo cakester


----------



## Andy M.

babetoo said:


> the new oreo cakester



Also very close but no.


----------



## Wyogal

oreo double stuffed


----------



## Andy M.

I have to say Wyogal is correct.  The ingredients I listed are for regular everyday Oreo cookies but are also for Oreo double stuff.

However, I don't understand why no one gave the simplest answer.

Three of you all guessed close - Oreo without the filling, Oreo cakesters, Oreo double stuff...

How come no one ever guessed Oreo cookies?  Was it something I said?


----------



## Wyogal

hahahaha!
O.K., off to find an ingredient list... brb

whole wheat flour
enriched bleached flour
soy flour
sugar
leavening
dextrose
wheat bran
salt
soybean or canola oil
egg yolks
corn syrup
honey powder
calcium carbonate
soy lecithin


----------



## Alix

Andy, my Oreos have "lard, sugar" as the filling ingredients. I didn't see that on your list. POOP! I was sooooo close!

Wyogal, um...some healthy type cookie? Digestive biscuit?


----------



## Andy M.

Graham Crackers


----------



## Wyogal

nope and nope.


----------



## Alix

Honey Nut cheerios?


----------



## Andy M.

waffles


----------



## babetoo

bread


----------



## Wyogal

nope close nope


----------



## Andy M.

pancakes


----------



## Wyogal

ding ding ding
 Krusteaz Wheat and Honey pancake mix


----------



## Andy M.

Cool!   gone lookin'


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry I took so long.  Chalk it up to a senior moment.

Take a shot at this.  It's a brand name product.

eggs
enriched flour
high fructose corn syrup
leavening 
mono- and diglycerides
natural and artificial flavor
partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil
salt
soy lecithin
soybean oil
sugar
whey (from milk)


----------



## babetoo

bisquick


----------



## Andy M.

That's not it.  Try again


----------



## msmofet

Flako


----------



## Andy M.

I don't know what Flako is but it's not the right answer.

HINT: It's not an ingredient, it's a finished product.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

How long we gonna sit with this thread in limbo???


----------



## LPBeier

Can you give us another hint, Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Sorry I took so long.  Chalk it up to a senior moment.
> 
> Take a shot at this.  It's a brand name product.
> 
> eggs
> enriched flour
> high fructose corn syrup
> leavening
> mono- and diglycerides
> natural and artificial flavor
> partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil
> salt
> soy lecithin
> soybean oil
> sugar
> whey (from milk)




If the ingredients list said, 'natural flavors' instead of natural and artificial, they'd have to change the name of the product!


----------



## Wyogal

are they in the order listed (meaning there are more eggs than flour)?


----------



## LPBeier

They are in alphabetical order!

I am thinking a prepared pie crust?  Do I need a brand?


----------



## babetoo

cake mix?


----------



## Andy M.

The ingredients are in alphabetical order which differs from the order of the ingredients label.  

This is a finished product, not an ingredient.  

Open container, remove from the container, bite, chew, swallow, yum.


----------



## Wyogal

O.K., that threw me off, cuz I thought they were in "ingredient order" (most, first)
a cookie of some sort...


----------



## Andy M.

Wyogal, it is a cookie of some sort.  

LP, These ingredients are off a container some you do need a brand.

To build on an earlier clue:

This product had a name.  Then the maker changed the ingredients so they had to change the name.


----------



## LPBeier

I have a feeling it might be something American but I might be wrong.  Or at least it was before the name change.


----------



## Andy M.

LP, I can't answer that.  I don't know if this product is in Canada but I would guess so.


----------



## Andy M.

*RECAP of Ingredients and Clues*

Take a shot at this. It's a brand name product.

eggs
enriched flour
high fructose corn syrup
leavening 
mono- and diglycerides
natural and artificial flavor
partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil
salt
soy lecithin
soybean oil
sugar
whey (from milk)

HINT: It's not an ingredient, it's a finished product.

HINT: If the ingredients list said, 'natural flavors' instead of natural and artificial, they'd have to change the name of the product!

REMINDER: The ingredients are in alphabetical order which differs from the order of the ingredients label. 

This is a finished product, not an ingredient. 

Open container, remove from the container, bite, chew, swallow, yum.

Wyogal, it is a cookie of some sort. 

LP, These ingredients are off a container so you do need a brand.

To build on an earlier clue:

This product had a name. Then the maker changed the ingredients so they had to change the name.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Take a shot at this. It's a brand name product.
> 
> eggs
> enriched flour
> high fructose corn syrup
> leavening
> mono- and diglycerides
> natural and artificial flavor
> partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil
> salt
> soy lecithin
> soybean oil
> sugar
> whey (from milk)
> 
> HINT: It's not an ingredient, it's a finished product.
> 
> HINT: If the ingredients list said, 'natural flavors' instead of natural and artificial, they'd have to change the name of the product!
> 
> REMINDER: The ingredients are in alphabetical order which differs from the order of the ingredients label.
> 
> This is a finished product, not an ingredient.
> 
> Open container, remove from the container, bite, chew, swallow, yum.
> 
> Wyogal, it is a cookie of some sort.
> 
> LP, These ingredients are off a container so you do need a brand.
> 
> To build on an earlier clue:
> 
> This product had a name. Then the maker changed the ingredients so they had to change the name.





Looks like this one was too tough.

Why doesn't someone else put up a post to stump us.


----------



## LPBeier

Do we get the answer, Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

Oh, sure.

'Nilla Wafers


----------



## Alix

REALLY??? Geez! OK, put up another one Andy. Make it easier this time.


----------



## Andy M.

*Here's Another Try*

Give this a try.  I'm not looking for a specific brand name, just a specific type of product.

ARTIFICIAL COLOR (INCLUDES RED 40 LAKE, YELLOW 5, RED 40, BLUE 1) 
BEESWAX
CARNAUBA WAX
CITRIC ACID (FOR TARTNESS) 
CONFECTIONER'S GLAZE
CORN SYRUP
CORNSTARCH
MODIFIED CORNSTARCH 
MODIFIED CORN STARCH 
NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR 
SUGAR
WATER


----------



## msmofet

Halloween Wax Lips. LOL


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## msmofet

gummy anything


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## LPBeier

Rats, gummy things was my first thought too.

BTW, Nice to see you Ms. M!

Oh, ya, my guess - bubble gum?


----------



## Andy M.

Nope


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, is this right or a typo?

CORNSTARCH
MODIFIED CORNSTARCH 
MODIFIED CORN STARCH


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Andy, is this right or a typo?
> 
> CORNSTARCH
> MODIFIED CORNSTARCH
> MODIFIED CORN STARCH



I noticed that too.  I don't know if it's an error or not but I just cut and pasted from the nutrition section of a product website.

What's important is that there is cornstarch in the concoction.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

icecream???


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## Joshatdot

candy corn?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## Alix

Hard candy? Like a Werthers or something?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## Joshatdot

jelly bellys?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, that's got to be it!


----------



## Andy M.

They are not Jelly Bellys.

But they are jelly beans so you're up.


----------



## Joshatdot

Citrate Caffein, 1 oz.
Ext. Vanilla, 1 oz.
Flavoring, 2.5 oz.
F.E. Coco, 4 oz.
Citric Acid, 3 oz.
Lime Juice, 1 Qt.
Sugar, 30 lbs.
Water, 2.5 Gal.
Caramel sufficient


----------



## Alix

Oh I'm betting Coke or Pepsi syrup.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Alix, you are so smart!  My mind was way off base on this one.


----------



## Joshatdot

Alix said:


> Oh I'm betting Coke or Pepsi syrup.


Yep Coke


----------



## Alix

Whoops! I fell down on the job! My turn. 

Wheat flour
Sugar/glucose-fructose
Dextrose
Vegetable shortening
Icing sugar
Crackermeal
Modified wheat starch
Salt
Dried Strawberries
Dried Pears
Dried Apples
Baking powder
Citric acid
Natural Flavor
Corn cereal
Gelatin
Modified Corn starch
Xanthan gum
Soy lecithin
Calcium phosphate
Colour


Holy crap I can't believe I eat these after reading this label. 

Remember, no Googling unless we get really stuck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Some kind of cereal...


----------



## Alix

Nope not cereal


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fruit cake...but no one eats that!


----------



## Alix

Nope! And true, fruitcake is a doorstop isn't it?


----------



## Andy M.

I love fruit cake!

Some kind of granola or power bar.


----------



## Alix

Closer Andy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Nope! And true, fruitcake is a doorstop isn't it?


 
Australian Fruitcake is very good, do you think I could get my old boss to tell me the recipe???  Oh no!!!!  It was quite light, not like the commercially made fruit cakes, now those are doorstops!


----------



## Andy M.

Granola?

Trail mix?


----------



## Alix

Nope and nope. Good guesses though.


----------



## Andy M.

PopTarts


----------



## Alix

DING DING DING! We have a winner. For a bonus prize can you name the type of Pop Tart?


----------



## Andy M.

Wild Berry

What do I win?


----------



## Alix

BZZT! Sorry, the correct answer is...Strawberry frosted. You would have won an all expense paid trip to the virtual destination of your choice. 

Your turn Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Cocoa
Hazelnuts
Modified palm oil
Reduced minerals wheySkim milk
Soy Lecithin
Sugar
Vanillin


----------



## Alix

Oh praise be...is that Nutella?


----------



## Andy M.

That was way too easy.  I guess there aren't a lot of things out there with hazelnuts in it.


----------



## Alix

Or it could be that I've read that label about 50 bazillion times because its eaten everyday in this house. 

Here's a fun one:

unbleached white flour(bunch of vitamins added)
baking soda
egg whites


----------



## 4meandthem

Angel food cake?


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Or it could be that I've read that label about 50 bazillion times because its eaten everyday in this house.
> 
> Here's a fun one:
> 
> unbleached white flour(bunch of vitamins added)
> baking soda
> egg whites



Some kind of decorative foam for (Halloween) decorations


----------



## Alix

Not angel food cake, and not a decorative foam. You're not in the ballpark yet.


----------



## 4meandthem

A waffle recipe?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Its an actual product out of my pantry. In a box.


----------



## 4meandthem

Tempura batter?


----------



## Alix

DING! You are the winner. Your turn.


----------



## 4meandthem

fruit juice
corn syrup
sugar
water
food startch
citric acid
ascorbic acid
coconut oil
carnauba wax
annatto extract(color)
caramel (color)


----------



## Alix

Fruit roll up?


----------



## 4meandthem

Not quite but not out of the park


----------



## Alix

Fruit snacks? Those little gummy kind?


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Is it a syrup?


----------



## 4meandthem

GUMMIES For the win!


----------



## Alix

SWEET!!!

OK, easy one. 

Bread crumbs
cornmeal
corn dextrin
cornstarch
salt
hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oils
canola oil
spices
colour
citric acid


----------



## 4meandthem

Dixie fry?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Corn Bread Stuffing Mix


----------



## Alix

Neither of those, but 4meandthem is closer I think. I have to go to work so I'll be on about 330 today. Ciao!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Shake N Bake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shake n Bake


----------



## Alix

Shake n Bake it is! Dave, you got it first, you're up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shake n Bake


 
I was just echoing....


----------



## Andy M.

Bump


----------



## DaveSoMD

Okay, here we go: 

corn syrup
sugar
modified corn starch
dextrose
water
gelatin
artifical flavor
tetrasodium pyrophosphate
artificial color (blue 1)


----------



## 4meandthem

Blueberry syrup?


----------



## DaveSoMD

nope.


----------



## Alix

Some kind of blue or green gummy?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Mmmm ... nope.


----------



## Alix

Jello?


----------



## Andy M.

Jell-O


----------



## DaveSoMD

nope, not Jello.


----------



## babetoo

grape lollipop?


----------



## taxlady

DaveSoMD said:


> Okay, here we go:
> 
> corn syrup
> sugar
> modified corn starch
> dextrose
> water
> gelatin
> artifical flavor
> tetrasodium pyrophosphate
> artificial color (blue 1)



I thought the name of this thread was "Name that *food*...

ducks and hides


----------



## 4meandthem

Life Saver?


----------



## DaveSoMD

still not yet.. but kind of in the correct realm of things.......


----------



## 4meandthem

G ummies again


----------



## DaveSoMD

not Gummies....


----------



## Alix

Not a lollipop? Ummmm...some kind of hard candy?


----------



## Andy M.

Gum


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Gum


Oh crap. I think you're right. Argh!


----------



## DaveSoMD

nope..still not there....don't let let the last 3 ingredients throw you off


----------



## 4meandthem

It has almost the exact same ingredients as the gummies I posted.

Friut roll?


----------



## 4meandthem

Black licorice?


----------



## DaveSoMD

nope and nope...


----------



## 4meandthem

Jolly Rancher?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Here is a HINT:  This food can be used as an ingredient in some Thanksgiving Recipes as well as both a summer and a winter favorite.


----------



## 4meandthem

Jello


----------



## DaveSoMD

No not Jello...but it play well with Jello.  

Here are the ingredients again (HINT: focus on 1-3, 5 & 6)

corn syrup
sugar
modified corn starch
dextrose
water
gelatin
artifical flavor
tetrasodium pyrophosphate
artificial color (blue 1)


----------



## Andy M.

marshmallows


----------



## DaveSoMD

Andy M. said:


> marshmallows


 
And we have a winner!!!  Your turn now Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Ok, brb


----------



## Andy M.

Ingredients: WATER, HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OIL (COCONUT AND PALM KERNEL OILS), HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CORN SYRUP, SKIM MILK, LIGHT CREAM, CONTAINS LESS THAN 2% OF SODIUM CASEINATE, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, XANTHAN AND GUAR GUMS, POLYSORBATE 60, SORBITAN MONOSTEARATE, BETA CAROTENE (COLOR). CONTAINS: MILK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Liquid Coffee Creamer


----------



## Alix

Bump. Andy? Did PF get it right?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, I missed the post.  

No, it's not liquid coffee creamer.


----------



## Alix

Cool Whip?


----------



## Andy M.

yup


----------



## Alix

SWEET! I'm off to find something, BRB.


----------



## Alix

Since this could be VERY easy, I'm going to request that the answer be quite specific, right down to the brand name. 

Specially Selected Potatoes
Vegetable oil
Seasoning (sodium acetate, acetic acid, corn maltodextrin, salt, lactose, citric acid, malic acid)


----------



## Andy M.

Lay's Malt Vinegar Potato Chips


----------



## Alix

Right brand name, ALMOST right flavor!


----------



## Andy M.

salt and vinegar


----------



## Alix

Ding! You're up. And as a little side note, when my best friend moved to the US she couldn't GET salt and vinegar chips there. I had to either mail them to her, or bring her a HUGE care package when I visited.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Ding! You're up. And as a little side note, when my best friend moved to the US she couldn't GET salt and vinegar chips there. I had to either mail them to her, or bring her a HUGE care package when I visited.



I've seen them around.  Not a fan.

BRB with another.


----------



## Andy M.

Ingredients: milk chocolate (sugar, chocolate, skim milk, cocoa butter, lactose, milkfat, soy lecithin, salt, artificial flavours), enriched flour (wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), salt, food starch-modified, vegetable oil (soybean oil, canola oil and/or corn oil), malt, leavening (yeast, sodium bicarbonate, ammonium bicarbonate), sugar, less than 2% - cornstarch, corn syrup, dextrin, coloring (includes blue 1 lake, red 40 lake, yellow 6, red 40, yellow 5, blue 1, yellow 6 lake, yellow 5 lake, blue 2 lake, blue 2), gum acacia.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I've seen them around.  Not a fan.
> 
> BRB with another.


Tsk tsk! And I thought you were a FOODIE!


----------



## Alix

M&Ms?


----------



## Andy M.

You have to be more specific


----------



## Alix

There are only 2 kinds of M&Ms in my world, peanut and regular. Since there are no peanuts listed...regular M&Ms?


----------



## Andy M.

No.  It's one of the many varieties listed on their site.


----------



## Alix

Well crap. Off to look. Clearly I'm being ripped off here in Canada if there are more types available that I don't have!


----------



## Alix

Milk chocolate M&Ms?


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry, no.


----------



## Alix

Pretzel M&Ms?


----------



## Andy M.

Correctamundo!

Do you realize that the last 21-22 posts have been just you and me.

We can't go on meeting like this.


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh...thats OK, I'm having fun - you? I have to go to work. How about you take my turn for me? Chances are it will just be me guessing later anyway!


----------



## Andy M.

OK.  have a good afternoon.


----------



## Andy M.

Here is an ingredient list for a common product listed in alphabetic order:

DRIED GARLIC
EGGS
ENZYME MODIFIED EGG YOLK
MODIFIED CORNSTARCH 
MUSTARD FLOUR 
NATURAL FLAVOR 
PAPRIKA
POTASSIUM SORBATE 
SALT
SOYBEAN OIL
SPICE
SUGAR
VINEGAR
WATER


----------



## jennyema

I'm thinking salad dressing of some sort.


----------



## 4meandthem

miracle whip?


----------



## Andy M.

You're both right.  4meandthem is more right.  It's Miracle Whip.


----------



## jennyema

I meant the liquid kind


----------



## Andy M.

OOOPS.  Well at least that validates my giving credit to 4meandthem for his answer.


----------



## 4meandthem

unbleached flour
soybean oil
sugar
cottonseed oil
salt
corn syrup
soy lecithin
natural flavor (the reason it tastes like natural)


----------



## jennyema

That could be a whole lotta things.

Unless the "natural flavor" is described it will be pretty hard to figure it out.


----------



## Alix

Digestive cookie?


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Digestive cookie?


That was my thought.


----------



## 4meandthem

Think Andy Griffith.


----------



## Alix

Baby cookie? Teething biscuit?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

'Nilla Wafer


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Dog biscuits ?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Ritz Crackers?


----------



## 4meandthem

Ritz!.......MMMMM...Good cracker.


----------



## Alix

Aw crap. OK then, Dave gets a turn. Make it an easy one, Dave!


----------



## jennyema

This is what Nabisco says are in them:
*Ingredients*

Enriched Flour (Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1]Riboflavin [Vitamin B2]Folic Acid)Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Sugar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Salt Leavening (Baking Soda, Calcium Phosphate)Soy Lecithin (emulsifier)Malted Barley Flour.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Alix said:


> Aw crap. OK then, Dave gets a turn. Make it an easy one, Dave!


 
Dang.. gotta go find something upstairs...... 

(pause....sound of footsteps on stairs....pause... sound of footsteps on stairs)

Okay.... 

Whole Grain Oats
Modified Corn Starch
Sugar
Salt
Tripotassium Phosphate
Wheat Starch
(misc. added vitamins and minerals)


----------



## Alix

Cheerios?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Wow.. I guess that was TOO easy.. yes.. original Cheerios. 

You're up next Alix!


----------



## Alix

(Had some for lunch!) OK, here goes:
Sugar, peanuts, corn syrup, modified palm oil and modified vegetable oil, modified milk ingredients, unsweetened chocolate, dextrose, high fructose corn syrup, modified palm kernel oil, soy lecithin, mono and diglycerides, salt, invertase, artificial flavor, disodium phosphate. 

Ugh...can't believe how good these taste after reading that label!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Snicker's Bar?


----------



## Alix

Nope, but close.


----------



## jennyema

Payday?


----------



## Alix

Not payday.


----------



## Andy M.

Whatchamacallit


----------



## Janet H

BabyRuth Bar?


----------



## lifesaver

Peanuts


----------



## mollyanne

Mr. Goodbar?


----------



## Alix

None of the above. So far Dave is the closest. I'm worried now that you might not have this candy bar in the US. I'm PRETTY sure you do. Its made by Hershey.


----------



## DaveSoMD

5th Avenue?


----------



## Alix

Nope. Think bigger.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh.. 100,000 dollar bar...


----------



## Alix

Nope. Oh hungry?


----------



## Andy M.

Interestingly, Oh Henry bars are not listed on the Hershey's US site but are on the Canadian site.


----------



## Alix

Weird. You got it. You're up.


----------



## Andy M.

Water
Tomato Puree
Modified Corn Starch
Salt 
Sugar
Distilled Vinegar
Chili Pepper
Soy Bean Oil
Hydrolyzed Soy and Corn Protein
Citric Acid
Red Pepper
Onion Powder
Artificial Color
Natural Flavor 
Glycerin


----------



## Alix

Heinz chili sauce?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## Janet H

French dressing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbeque Sauce


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Heinz chili sauce?



Actually, Heinz chili sauce is made from good food. The most iffy ingredient is vinegar.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Actually, Heinz chili sauce is made from good food. The most iffy ingredient is vinegar.



I wouldn't know, I've never used it. I'm just trying to guess from the ingredients. 

OK, Andy, I think french dressing might be close but not quite there. How about...Catalina dressing?


----------



## Andy M.

None of you are close at all.  It's neither a salad dressing or a condiment.


----------



## Alix

Some kind of pasta sauce? NO...pizza sauce?


----------



## jennyema

Some kind of juice ?  Beefamato?

The glycerine is throwing me for a loop.


----------



## Andy M.

No, but it is some kind of sauce


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> Some kind of juice ?  Beefamato?
> 
> The glycerine is throwing me for a loop.




Do they still make that stuff??


----------



## DaveSoMD

Steak sauce


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## Alix

Taco sauce?


----------



## 4meandthem

enchilada sauce


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> enchilada sauce





Old El Paso Medium Enchilada Sauce, as a matter of fact.

Good job.  Your turn.


----------



## 4meandthem

vinegar
molassas
high fructose corn syrup
anchovies
water 
onions
salt
garlic
tomarind extract
cloves
natural flavorings
chili pepper extract
hydrolized soy and corn protein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Worchestershire Sauce


----------



## 4meandthem

Dang! That was quick PF.
YOUR IT!

I like guessing better anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> Dang! That was quick PF.
> YOUR IT!
> 
> I like guessing better anyway.


 
The anchovies gave it away.

BRB!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you know how hard it is to find anything in this house that has more than three ingredients???

Found one, it's a guilty secret, it looks like I'm trying to write a Chemistry text:

Modified Corn Starch
Maltodextrin
Wheat Starch
Whey Protein Concentrate
Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil
Lactose
Corn Starch
Hydrolyzed Corn Gluten
Salt
Fructose
Citric Acid
Onion Powder
Autolyzed Yeast Extract
Guar Gum
Spices (including paprika)
Turmeric (for color)
Caramel Color
Natural Flavor (huh?)
Garlic Powder
Dextrose


----------



## 4meandthem

PF....................That is why I like guessing better!


Chicken in a basket crackers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> PF....................That is why I like guessing better!
> 
> 
> Chicken in a basket crackers?


 
Nope!


----------



## LPBeier

corn pops?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, nope!  You guys are cold.


----------



## taxlady

4meandthem said:


> vinegar
> molassas
> high fructose corn syrup
> anchovies
> water
> onions
> salt
> garlic
> tomarind extract
> cloves
> natural flavorings
> chili pepper extract
> hydrolized soy and corn protein



I guess that's not Lea & Perrins. My Worchestershire sauce doesn't have any high fructose corn syrup or hydrolized soy and corn protein.


----------



## Alix

PF, dry ranch dressing mix?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> PF, dry ranch dressing mix?


 
Much closer, it is a dry mix...but not Ranch or dressing.


----------



## 4meandthem

taxlady said:


> I guess that's not Lea & Perrins. My Worchestershire sauce doesn't have any high fructose corn syrup or hydrolized soy and corn protein.


 
Brand new bottle of Lea & Perrins!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> Brand new bottle of Lea & Perrins!


 
Most likely the difference between Canadian and US formulations.


----------



## Alix

Uncle Dan's southern dip?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Uncle Dan's southern dip?


 
not a dip

When it's guessed you guys are going to kick me off the forum.


----------



## Alix

Liquid smoke?


----------



## 4meandthem

Flavored goldfish?


----------



## Andy M.

Shake and Bake


----------



## babetoo

puffed cheese snacks?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Most likely the difference between Canadian and US formulations.



That must be it.

I don't know if there is a difference in the ingredient list - Hershey's chocolate tastes better and has a nicer mouth feel in Canada  than in the US. Colour me surprised. I brought some along on a visit to my sister in California. My sister was surprised too.


----------



## LPBeier

Panko bread crumbs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, no one has gotten it yet...reread some of my hints.


----------



## Andy M.

Powdered gravy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Closer, but not gravy.  Very similar...it's a sauce, now guess which one!


----------



## Andy M.

Supreme Sauce


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope...


----------



## Alix

Soy sauce?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No.  I must've picked a good one!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...
> 
> Modified Corn Starch
> Maltodextrin
> Wheat Starch
> Whey Protein Concentrate
> Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil
> Lactose
> Corn Starch
> Hydrolyzed Corn Gluten
> Salt
> Fructose
> Citric Acid
> Onion Powder
> Autolyzed Yeast Extract
> Guar Gum
> Spices (including paprika)
> Turmeric (for color)
> Caramel Color
> Natural Flavor (huh?)
> Garlic Powder
> Dextrose




Alfredo sauce


----------



## LPBeier

Hollandaise Sauce (ewww, please don't tell anyone I said that - as far as I am concerned, it is something you just can instantify)!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Hollandaise Sauce (ewww, please don't tell anyone I said that - as far as I am concerned, it is something you just can instantify)!


 
AND we have a winner!!!!

Your turn Laurie!


----------



## LPBeier

This is difficult because I don't have a lot of prepared food in my house.  But I will try a fun one....probably fairly easy as well.

Sugar, Skim Milk, Coffee, Cocoa Powder, Natural Flavour, salt.


----------



## taxlady

Instant mocachino?


----------



## Andy M.

hot chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

You are both very close, but your temp is off slightly.


----------



## Andy M.

chocolate milk


----------



## LPBeier

hmmmm, maybe a more adult version....(check third ingredient and taxlady is oh so very close!)


----------



## taxlady

Coffee flavoured chocolate bar?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Coffee Nips!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Coffee Nips!



What are coffee nips?


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> What are coffee nips?



I am guessing like chocolate coated coffee beans.

But you guys are going way far off left-field.  I gave Three HUGE hints when combined together - Taxlady's first guess was really close, but the wrong tempurature, and Andy's second guess was the right temp, but this isn't for kids!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What are coffee nips?


 
Nestlé USA | Find Nestlé Brands

I love them.  They only used to have the coffee flavor, but they have branched out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Iced Cafe Mocha Mix


----------



## LPBeier

Drum Roll Please!!!!! We have a winner!

Your turn Your Ogreness!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Drum Roll Please!!!!! We have a winner!
> 
> Your turn Your Ogreness!


 
Yikes!  I had to look for 30 minutes last time...hmmm!  BRB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That wasn't bad, here goes:

Sugar
malic acid
maltodextrin
tircalcium phosphate
apple juice solids
caramel color
sodium citrate
ascorbic acid
natural and artificial flavors
spice extractive (that's ambiguous!)


----------



## Andy M.

Mulled/spiced cider mix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Mulled/spiced cider mix.


 

And we have a fast winner.  You're up Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And we have a fast winner.  You're up Andy!



SO just bought a pack of the stuff so it rang a bell.

BRB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> SO just bought a pack of the stuff so it rang a bell.
> 
> BRB.


 
I'm making up my Christmas gifts for co-workers, it just happened to be sitting there.


----------



## Andy M.

*Name That Chemistry Set*

Annatto color
bht (preservative)
blue #1
blue #2
folic acid
natural orange, lemon, cherry, raspberry, blueberry, lime and other natural flavors
niacinamide
oat fiber
partially hydrogenated vegetable oil (one or more of: Coconut, soybean and/or cottonseed oils)
pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin b6)
red #40
reduced iron
riboflavin (vitamin b2)
salt
sodium ascorbate and ascorbic acid (vitamin c)
soluble corn fiber 
sugar
thiamin hydrochloride (vitamin b1) 
turmeric color
vitamin a palmitate
vitamin b12
vitamin d
wheat flour
whole grain corn flour
whole grain oat flour
yellow #6
zinc oxide


----------



## LPBeier

Fruit Loops!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Holy Crap!  It took me longer to post the ingredients than it did for you to guess it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Holy Crap! It took me longer to post the ingredients than it did for you to guess it!


----------



## Alix

Laaaurie...you're uuuuup.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Alix.  I heard you call me over the Rockies! 

Oooops, sorry. DH was laughing at me because I was so sure it was fruit loops.....then I forgot about it!

Okay, give me a minute.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, looking for Brand and type here.

Soybean oil
water
egg yolk
sugar
salt
cultured nonfat buttermilk
vinegar
phosporic acid
dried garlic
dried onion
modified corn starch
xanthan gum
sorbic acid
disodium phosphate
Spices
Natural and Artificial flavours (soy)


Hmmm, reading all this makes me wonder why I like it so much!


----------



## 4meandthem

Best foods mayo


----------



## Alix

Hidden Valley Ranch dressing.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, 4me, not mayo of any kind.

Wow, Alix, you nailed it!  Were you eating chicken fingers too? 

Your turn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, 4me, not mayo of any kind.
> 
> Wow, Alix, you nailed it! Were you eating chicken fingers too?
> 
> Your turn.


 
Chickens have fingers???


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chickens have fingers???



Yes, and every chicken has a chicken that sees to their every need.  They're called chicken tenders - because they tend to the other chicken!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Yes, and every chicken has a chicken that sees to their every need. They're called chicken tenders - because they tend to the other chicken!


 
Please, don't tell me about beef nuggets...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Please, don't tell me about beef nuggets...



OK.  But I know the shocking truth about Rocky Mountain Oysters if you're interested.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> OK. But I know the shocking truth about Rocky Mountain Oysters if you're interested.


 
I spent a bit of time help harvesting them once, just once..


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, 4me, not mayo of any kind.
> 
> Wow, Alix, you nailed it!  Were you eating chicken fingers too?
> 
> Your turn.



Nope, we were having veggies and dip...I made dip!

Give me a sec to find something.


----------



## Alix

How about an easy one...

Water
Tomato paste
Glucose/Fructose
Enriched Wheat Flour
Salt
Sea Salt
Spice
Citric Acid
Ascorbic Acid


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to shoot my self in the foot if I get this right!

Spaghetti-O's


----------



## Alix

Not Spaghetti-o's


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Not Spaghetti-o's


 
Thank goodness, those Nerf darts hurt!


----------



## Alix

I'm signing off for a bit. I'll check the next guesses in about an hour.


----------



## Alix

Alright...any guesses?


----------



## 4meandthem

Ketchup?


----------



## Andy M.

Tomato Soup


----------



## Alix

Yep, you're up Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Artificial Flavor
Calcium carrageenan
Cornstarch
Dextrose
Modified Cornstarch
Natural Flavor
Polysorbate 60
Salt
Sugar
Yellow 5
Yellow 6


----------



## Alix

Lemonade mix?


----------



## Andy M.

No, Ma'am.


----------



## 4meandthem

Is it a candy?
Sweet Tart?


----------



## Andy M.

Neither


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vanilla Pudding mix


----------



## Andy M.

Bingo!  Jell-O Cook & Serve Vanilla Pudding and Pie Filling - to be really specific.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh man!  It's an addiction, I have to play...but don't have a ball to toss.  BRB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Enriched Wheat Flour
Sugar
Vegetable Oil
High Fructose Corn Syrup
Whey
Cornstarch
Salt
Leavening
Soy Lecithin
Lemon Juice Concentrate
Natural Flavor
Citric Acid
Malic Acid
Color (Annatto, Tumeric)


----------



## Andy M.

Not sure what it is but I'm pretty sure it's yellow.  

lemon cookies


----------



## taxlady

Some kind of pastry?


----------



## Alix

Lemon pie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Not sure what it is but I'm pretty sure it's yellow.
> 
> lemon cookies


 
Sorry, I had to go do laundry!

And we have a winner again! Dare - Lemon Creme Filled Cookies

Take it Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Sugar, Enriched Bleached Wheat Flour (Wheat Flour [Enriched with Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid], Malted Barley Flour), Powdered Sugar (Sugar, Corn Starch), Cocoa Powder Processed with Alkali, Vegetable Oil Shortening (Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil). Contains 2% Or Less Of: Wheat Starch, Dextrose, Salt, Cornstarch, Artificial Flavor, Carrageenan, Leavening (Sodium Bicarbonate).


----------



## 4meandthem

Oreos


----------



## DaveSoMD

cocoa cereal?


----------



## Andy M.

Neither.


----------



## 4meandthem

chocolate frosting


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## Alix

Brownies


----------



## Andy M.

...in mix form.  

You got it, Alix.


----------



## Alix

Sweet! BRB!


----------



## Alix

Need a specific answer to this one please, 

Whole grain oat
Whole grain wheat
Sugar
Whole grain rolled oats
Almond pieces
Golden syrup
Malt syrup
Corn syrup
Salt
Annatto
Wheat starch
Artificial Flavour
Gum acacia
Tocopherols
BHT
Vitamins and minerals

I'm pretty sure this will be an easy one, but if not, I have been instructed on what clue to give.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Honey Bunches of O's?


----------



## Alix

Oooo. Good guess, not that one though.


----------



## Andy M.

Honey nut cheerios


----------



## Alix

Nope.


----------



## Alix

I'm tossing in a clue:


> Whole grain oat
> *Goat*
> Whole grain wheat
> Sugar
> Whole grain rolled oats
> Almond pieces
> Golden syrup
> Malt syrup
> Corn syrup
> Salt
> Annatto
> Wheat starch
> Artificial Flavour
> Gum acacia
> Tocopherols
> BHT
> Vitamins and minerals


----------



## taxlady

Jamaican patties


----------



## LPBeier

Oatmeal Crisp Cereal!!!!!!!!

edit:  Crunchy Almond Flavour!


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> Oatmeal Crisp Cereal!!!!!!!!
> 
> edit: Crunchy Almond Flavour!


 
And we have a winner!!! You're up Laurie.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix, what's with the goat?


----------



## 4meandthem

I have never seen Oatmeal Crisp Cereal


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, maybe this is a "Canadian" thing, but the commercials for this cereal have an obnoxious man telling his whole family they won't like it for various reasons so they won't eat it on him.  In one, he says it is made with "goatmeal"!  I got it instantly when Alix added goat!  LOL

Okay, give me a minute.


----------



## LPBeier

I will try and be a little more International with this one.  Brand isn't necessary, they are all probably pretty similar.  It shouldn't be too tough.

Sugar
Modified Milk Ingredients
Corn Syrup Solids
Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (May contain coconut, palm kernal and/or soybean oil)
cocoa
Cellulose Gum
Salt
Dipotassium phosphate
Guar Gum
Artificial Flavour

Makes me glad I usually make this from scratch!


----------



## taxlady

fudge


----------



## Alix

You guys don't have General Mills Oatmeal Crisp cereal? Oops. My bad. SORRY!!


----------



## 4meandthem

Malt balls


----------



## DaveSoMD

Alix said:


> You guys don't have General Mills Oatmeal Crisp cereal? Oops. My bad. SORRY!!


 
I think I have seen it in WalMart here.  I'll have to double check next time I'm there.


----------



## DaveSoMD

brownie mix


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> fudge





4meandthem said:


> Malt balls





DaveSoMD said:


> brownie mix



Sorry, No, no and No.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> You guys don't have General Mills Oatmeal Crisp cereal? Oops. My bad. SORRY!!



I didn't think it was just in Canada either, Alex - great cereal.  I was thinking that so when you added the "goat" I knew it right away.  Took awhile to pick myself up off the floor before answering though!


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> I didn't think it was just in Canada either, Alex - great cereal.  I was thinking that so when you added the "goat" I knew it right away.  Took awhile to pick myself up off the floor before answering though!


That was Bugs suggestion. She figured it would tweak some memories. I love that kid. 

And my guess is chocolate syrup. Nestle Quik?


----------



## LPBeier

Close, but wrong format.


----------



## Alix

Chocolate milk powder? Or hot chocolate powder?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> You guys don't have General Mills Oatmeal Crisp cereal? Oops. My bad. SORRY!!


 
We do have that cereal, just not the hysterical commercial.  Goatmeal...I've called it that for a long time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hershey's Chocolate Syrup.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry Princess, Alix had it with hot chocolate powder.  Hey us Canucks are doing well at this game, eh? 

Alix, you're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sorry Princess, Alix had it with hot chocolate powder. Hey us Canucks are doing well at this game
> 
> Alix, you're up!


 
That's okay, I was cringing as I hit submit...I honestly have some season salt and that's it for many ingredient foods on hand.


----------



## LPBeier

I think the original rules of the game said it could be recipe ingredients too, but it is Alix's game so she would have to clarify the rules.  I too have very few manufactured items besides gluten free ones, and no one would be able to recognize them!


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Post the ingredient label of something in your pantry, or the ingredient list of your favorite recipe and the person who guesses it right gets to post the next one. No fair Googling!



That's the intro post in case anyone needed a refresher!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, well heck, I have an ancient recipe box!


----------



## Alix

OK then, lets try a recipe. 

chicken breasts
brown sugar
tomato soup
salsa
oregano
mozzarella cheese
pasta


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I think the original rules of the game said it could be recipe ingredients too, but it is Alix's game so she would have to clarify the rules.  I too have very few manufactured items besides gluten free ones, and no one would be able to recognize them!



I use product websites to get ingredient lists.  I don't have much of the stuff at home I've been posting.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I use product websites to get ingredient lists.  I don't have much of the stuff at home I've been posting.



Ditto. Its too tough to rely on your pantry sometimes. And it can be waaaay easier to c&p a list from the internet. 

I'm leaving for work in 10 minutes, and this is the place with no computer access. So, I won't be online til late this afternoon to check the answers here so please be patient.


----------



## Andy M.

chicken marango.


----------



## Alix

Marango? Never heard of that. We call it "quicky cacciatore". You're up Andy, I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks Alix.  Quickies are good.

BRB


----------



## Andy M.

Salt Pork in one piece
Canola Oil, plus more
Chuck Roast, boneless
S&P
Carrots
Onion
Thyme, dry,
Bay Leaf
Parsley Stems
Garlic
Large Tomato
Pinot Noir
Beef Stock
White Onions
Butter
Sugar
Pinch	Salt
Beef Stock
Button Mushrooms
Flour
Butter
S&P
Pinot Noir
Parsley


----------



## jennyema

Beef Bourguignon


----------



## Andy M.

One of Julia's recipes.  Your turn, Jen.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> One of Julia's recipes. Your turn, Jen.


 
One that I make all the time ...


----------



## jennyema

Water 
soy protein concentrate 
reduced fat cheddar cheese
wheat gluten 
salt 
natural flavor
dried onion
modified cellulose
caramel color 
sesame oil 
garlic powder 
safflower oil


----------



## 4meandthem

Cheez whiz


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I use product websites to get ingredient lists.  I don't have much of the stuff at home I've been posting.



So are you saying you do a reverse google?  Instead of trying to find an answer you look for the questions?  (I think there is a game show you might be good at - has a Canadian host too! )


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> So are you saying you do a reverse google?  Instead of trying to find an answer you look for the questions?  (I think there is a game show you might be good at - has a Canadian host too! )



I'll take Food and Drink for $2,000, Alex.

I don't do a reverse google.  I think of a product then go look up its ingredients.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I'll take Food and Drink for $2,000, Alex.
> 
> *I don't do a reverse google.  I think of a product then go look up its ingredients.*



That's what I sorta meant, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Andy M.

Velveeta?


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Velveeta?


Good lord are you serious? No wonder you folks in the US are grumpy about Cheez Whiz and Velveeta. BARF!

Isn't "soy protein concentrate" tofu? I've got no clue on this one.


----------



## jennyema

No.

Not whiz or velveeta


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Good lord are you serious? No wonder you folks in the US are grumpy about Cheez Whiz and Velveeta. BARF!
> 
> Isn't "soy protein concentrate" tofu? I've got no clue on this one.




...and "modified cellulose" is sawdust - a common ingredient in shredded cheese.


----------



## Andy M.

Aerosol cheese.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> ...and "modified cellulose" is sawdust - a common ingredient in shredded cheese.



Oh so gross! REALLY??? I thought modified cellulose was dried vegetable matter. OK, I guess thats what sawdust essentially is, but blech. Sorry jennyema, back to guessing. 

How about reduced fat cheese slices?


----------



## jennyema

It's not any kind of cheese.  Cheese is a complement to this item.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheese puffs/curls


----------



## LPBeier

Cheese flavoured Ritz crackers?


----------



## jennyema

No.  Forget it has cheese.  Look at the other stuff.  And think healthier.


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> Water
> soy protein concentrate
> reduced fat cheddar cheese
> wheat gluten
> salt
> natural flavor
> dried onion
> modified cellulose
> caramel color
> sesame oil
> garlic powder
> safflower oil




Probably not even close but...

veggie burger?


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> Probably not even close but...
> 
> veggie burger?



Ding Ding!  We have a Winner!

It's a Boca Burger.  Maybe I should have picked one without cheese, sorry.  I thought the first ingredient might tell the story.


You're up again!


----------



## Andy M.

Wow.  More luck than skill. 

Back soon with another.


----------



## Andy M.

In alphabetical order:

Dextrose
Onion
Palm Oil 
Salt
Soy Flour
Wheat Flour


----------



## Alix

Onion crackers?


----------



## LPBeier

Onion Rings?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Onion Rings?



Specifically...


----------



## jennyema

Funions?

If that's right do the next one Andy  'cause I'm on road,,


----------



## Andy M.

Not Funions.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## puptentacle

French Fried Onions? 

(Green Bean Casserole...yum...)


----------



## Andy M.

puptentacle said:


> French Fried Onions?
> 
> (Green Bean Casserole...yum...)




That's it.

Your turn to post.


----------



## puptentacle

Sorry for the delay. 

Lets see...

This will probably be easy for someone but I'll try it. 

_white vinegar
molasses
sugar
onions
anchovies
salt
garlic
tamarind
cloves 
chili pepper
_


----------



## 4meandthem

Hoisin


----------



## Alix

I'm pretty sure its Worcestershire sauce. Do we need to give a brand name?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup, What's-This-Here Sauce  (wording from Justin Wilson)


----------



## Alix

puptentacle, I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to post a new ingredient list to work on. I'm pretty sure I'm right. If it turns out I jumped the gun, we'll repost yours to work on, OK?

Here's mine:
Corn syrup, sugar, wheat flour, cornstarch, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, salt, artificial flavor, citric acid, potassium sorbate, artificial color (red 40), and sulfur dioxide


----------



## puptentacle

You were right, Alix. I haven't been near the computer today. Obviously I have to be a bit more...enterprising in my puzzles in the future. 

As for yours...(shrugs)...


----------



## Alix

Its a personal favorite of mine. I could eat handfuls of these (and often do!)


----------



## 4meandthem

Shortbread cookies


----------



## Alix

Well shortbread cookies ARE a favorite, but that's not it. Here's the list again:

Corn syrup, 
sugar, 
wheat flour, 
cornstarch, 
partially hydrogenated soybean oil, 
salt, 
artificial flavor, 
citric acid, 
potassium sorbate, 
artificial color (red 40), 
and sulfur dioxide


----------



## 4meandthem

red licorace


----------



## Alix

Sort of, you've got it, but can you be more specific?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cherry nibs


----------



## Alix

Yes, its Nibs. PF, I think 4me gets this one, OK with you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Yes, its Nibs. PF, I think 4me gets this one, OK with you?


 
Fine with me, I can just sit here sipping my blackberry wine...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fine with me, I can just sit here sipping my blackberry wine...



You just had to go and mention wine, dint ya?

Okay, I've got me a glass of a nice Spanish red wine.


----------



## 4meandthem

I have never heard of a cherry nib. I will Google them  but not gobble them.I don't do licorace.



sugar
whole grain corn flour
wheat flour
whole grain oat flour
oat fiber
soluble corn fiber
salt
milled corn
dried apples
apple juice concentrate
cornstarch
cinnamon
nat and artificial flavor
sodium ascorbate
ascorbic acid
mod corn starch
yellow#6
niacimide
reduced iron
zinc oxide
tumeric color
baking soda
pyrodoxine hydrochloride
vit B12
blue#1
calcium phosphate
thiamin hydrochloride
vitB1
red#40
vit A
palmitate
bht
folic acid
vit D
vit B12


----------



## taxlady

granola bar


----------



## 4meandthem

Nope


----------



## Andy M.

Apple Jacks


----------



## 4meandthem

You got it Andy!


----------



## taxlady

I never even heard of Apple Jacks


----------



## Andy M.

Autolyzed Yeast Extract
Beef Fat
Beef Powder
Calcium Alginate
Caramel Color
Corn and Wheat Protein
Dehydrated Leek
Disodium Guanylate
Disodium Inosinate
Enriched Flour
Garlic Powder
Hydrolized Wheat Glutin
Hydrolized Soy
MSG
Onion Powder
Potassium Carbonate
Sodium Carbonate
Sodium Tripolyphosphate
Soy Sauce Powder
Spices
Sugar
Tocopherols and/or TBHQ and/or Ascorbyl Palmitate
Vegetable Oil


----------



## Andy M.

Apple Jacks


----------



## taxlady

Beef bouillon cubes or powder


----------



## Andy M.

Not that


----------



## Alix

Liptons onion soup mix.

And now I'm singing, "A is for apple, J is for jacks, cinnamon toasty Apple Jacks! You need a good breakfast, thats a fact, start it off with Apple Jacks. AAApple Jacks AAApple Jacks, 10 vitamins and minerals thats what it packs. Apple tasting, crunchy too...Kellogg's Apple Jacks!" *takes a bow* Thank you, thank you...many wasted Saturday mornings in front of the TV as a child.


----------



## Andy M.

I suppose you know all the dialog to the Brady Bunch episodes too.

Not Lipton's Onion soup mix


----------



## taxlady

Beef ramen noodles


----------



## Andy M.

That's it!


----------



## taxlady

Okay, here goes:

pork
water
beef
modified potato starch
salt
modified milk ingredients
sugar
sodium ascorbate
ascorbic acid
spices
dextrose
sodium nitrite
smoke

Now I have to go look what some of that stuff is.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I suppose you know all the dialog to the Brady Bunch episodes too.
> 
> Not Lipton's Onion soup mix


Not the episodes, but I can sing the whole intro...wanna hear it???


----------



## 4meandthem

Creton


----------



## Alix

4meandthem said:


> Creton


 
Is that directed at me?


----------



## Andy M.

Jerky

(No Alix, this is not directed at you)


----------



## taxlady

Not cretons or jerky


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Jerky
> 
> (No Alix, this is not directed at you)


----------



## Andy M.

Sloppy Joe stuff


----------



## taxlady

Not sloppy Joe stuff


----------



## 4meandthem

Braunshweiger


----------



## taxlady

Not braunschweiger, but getting a bit closer.


----------



## 4meandthem

liverwurst


----------



## 4meandthem

summer sausage


----------



## DaveSoMD

Underwood Deviled Ham?


----------



## taxlady

not liverwurst (no liver)
not summer sausage (now I want some summer sausage)
not devilled ham


----------



## Andy M.

Kielbasa


----------



## 4meandthem

Spam


----------



## taxlady

It's not kielbasa, but that's closer than Spam.


----------



## Andy M.

Hot Dog


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Hot Dog



getting warmer


----------



## 4meandthem

bratwurst


----------



## Andy M.

Linguica


----------



## taxlady

not bratwurst or linguica


----------



## Andy M.

Knockwurst


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Knockwurst



I will accept that answer 

Knackwurst. The one that the ingredient list is from is Pillers. I call them knækpølser.


----------



## Andy M.

Ok.  Brb


----------



## Andy M.

Baking soda
folic acid
high fructose corn syrup 
malted barley flour
niacin
partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil 
reduced iron 
riboflavin (vitamin b2)
salt
soybean oil
thiamine mononitrate (vitamin b1)
vegetable monoglycerides (emulsifier)
wheat flour


----------



## taxlady

some kind of cracker?


----------



## Alix

I think its a cereal, no idea what kind though.


----------



## 4meandthem

saltines


----------



## Andy M.

4meandthem said:


> saltines



You da man!


----------



## 4meandthem

Corn Syrup, Sugar, Ground Roasted Peanuts, Hydrogenated Palm Kernel Oil, Cocoa, Molasses, and Less than 1% of Whey, Confectioner's Corn Flakes, Nonfat Milk, Salt, Lactic Acid Esters, Soy Lecithin, Soybean Oil, Cornstarch, Artificial Flavors, TBHQ and Citric Acid (Added to Preserve Freshness)Yellow 5, Red 40.


----------



## Alix

Peanut brittle?


----------



## 4meandthem

not peanut brittle


----------



## Alix

Eatmore?


----------



## 4meandthem

Don't even know what eatmore is........so no.


----------



## Alix

Its a chewy peanutty candy bar.


----------



## 4meandthem

Googled Eatmores.........Look yummy!


----------



## jennyema

4meandthem said:


> Corn Syrup, Sugar, Ground Roasted Peanuts, Hydrogenated Palm Kernel Oil, Cocoa, Molasses, and Less than 1% of Whey, *Confectioner's Corn Flakes*, Nonfat Milk, Salt, Lactic Acid Esters, Soy Lecithin, Soybean Oil, Cornstarch, Artificial Flavors, TBHQ and Citric Acid (Added to Preserve Freshness)Yellow 5, Red 40.


 

There is a giveaway ingredient that tells me it's a *BUTTERFINGER*


----------



## 4meandthem

Butterfinger was it.


----------



## jennyema

Pork, water, salt, dextrose, citric acid, BHA, TBHQ, flour, water, high fructose corn syrup, yeast, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, cottonseed oil, dextrose, fumaric acid, calcium sulphate, salt, acetic acid, soy flour, monocalcium phosphate, ammonium sulphate, cornstarch, fungal protease, natural culture, ammonium chloride, ascorbic acid, azodicarbomide, mono- and diglycerides, propionic acid, phosphoric acid, corn flour, calcium peroxide, calcium propionate, dicetyl tartaric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides, ethoxylated mono- and diglycerides, water, high fructose corn syrup, tomato paste, distilled vinegar, molasses, natural smoke flavor, modified food starch, salt, sugar, soybean oil, spices, Dehydrated onion, mustard flour, Dehydrated garlic *, xanthan gum, caramel color, sodium benzoate (preservative), natural flavor (vegetable source), corn oil, cucumbers, water, vinegar, salt, calcium chloride, alum, natural flavorings , polysorbate 80, turmeric, slivered onions


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, Jenny, you get the prize for the most ingredients.....but the rules of the game are to select the ingredients for ONE product. 

That is my way of saying I haven't a clue


----------



## Andy M.

Sausage


----------



## jennyema

It's one product that has a few components ...

You don't buy it in a store.


----------



## Andy M.

So is it several products that are combined to make a recipe?


----------



## 4meandthem

pot pie


----------



## 4meandthem

McRib


----------



## jennyema

4meandthem said:


> McRib


 
It's a MC RIB, allright.  (eeew)

have at it!


----------



## 4meandthem

I knew they were gross but......Damn!


----------



## taxlady

I nearly typed "ewww" or  as a reply to that list


----------



## 4meandthem

Whole grain wheat flour, unbleached enriched flour (wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate [vitamin b1], riboflavin [vitamin b2], folic acid), soybean oil, sugar, cornstarch, malt syrup (from barley and corn), invert sugar, monoglycerides, salt, vegetable color (annatto extract, turmeric oleoresin). Contains: Wheat. Bht added to packaging material to preserve freshness.


----------



## Andy M.

bagel


----------



## 4meandthem

nope


----------



## Barbara L

Malt-o-Meal?


----------



## 4meandthem

nope


----------



## Alix

Shredded wheat (malt flavor?)


----------



## taxlady

Shreddies

(Shredded wheat only has wheat, but it does have the BHA in the packaging)


----------



## mudbug

Wheat Thins?


----------



## 4meandthem

wheat Thins is correct.


----------



## mudbug

whoo hoo! first time I won one of these contests.  OK, let me go search the cabinets...


----------



## mudbug

vinegar, molasses, high fructose corn syrup, anchovies, water, onions, salt, garlic, tamarind concentrate, cloves, natural flavorings, chili pepper extract.


----------



## Alix

Just did worcestershire, do another one.


----------



## mudbug

oh jeez Louise.  that's what I get for not reading back far enough!  you'll just have to wait then.....


----------



## Alix

No worries! I'm off to work anyway so I won't be able to play for a bit.


----------



## Alix

Pssst! Mudbug...you're still up.


----------



## Rocklobster

Alix said:


> Its a chewy peanutty candy bar.


 I think that is a Canadian thing.  So is folding the wrapper to make a dirty word.


----------



## Alix

Rocklobster said:


> I think that is a Canadian thing.  So is folding the wrapper to make a dirty word.



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I haven't done that in years!


----------



## Alix

Mudbug, I'm going to do your turn so we don't lose this thread. Next one I win is yours, OK? 

Enriched wheat flour, water, rye flour, sugar, salt, cornmeal, yeast, vegetable oil, rye sourdough, malted barley flour, monoglycerides, calcium propionate, sorbic acid


----------



## taxlady

multi-grain bread


----------



## Alix

Nope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ry-Krisp Crackers


----------



## Alix

Ooooo, I love those! Nope, not RyCrisp.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a bread rather than a cracker


----------



## Alix

Not a cracker Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a cereal?


----------



## Alix

Not a cereal.


----------



## Andy M.

Muffin?


----------



## Alix

Not a muffin.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Mudbug, I'm going to do your turn so we don't lose this thread. Next one I win is yours, OK?
> 
> Enriched wheat flour, water, rye flour, sugar, salt, cornmeal, yeast, vegetable oil, rye sourdough, malted barley flour, monoglycerides, calcium propionate, sorbic acid




Bagel


----------



## Alix

Ding! Its all yours.


----------



## Andy M.

SWAG!

I don't put that stuff in my bagels.

BRB


----------



## Andy M.

Enriched bleached wheat flour (wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate [vitamin b1], riboflavin [vitamin b2], folic acid), sugar, butter (cream from milk, salt), soybean oil, lactalbumin (a milk protein), yeast, wheat gluten (a protein), partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil, eggs, spices (cinnamon, mace, nutmeg), salt, potassium carbonate, egg whites, mono- and diglycerides (emulsifier).


----------



## Alix

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## Alix

Cinnamon toast crunch cereal?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## Alix

Hmmm....this one is a stumper. Is it a cookie of some kind?


----------



## Andy M.

I would call it that but that's not what the box says.


----------



## babetoo

is it a palmier. hope i spelled that right.


----------



## Andy M.

no not a palmier


----------



## 4meandthem

shortbread


----------



## Andy M.

No, this is a product found in the market.


----------



## Alix

Granola bar?


----------



## Andy M.

Nope


----------



## Barbara L

Cinnamon graham crackers?


----------



## Alix

Hint?


----------



## taxlady

beaver tail?


----------



## Andy M.

Not a beaver tail.

This is a product one generation of a family will enjoy more than the others.


----------



## Barbara L

Teething biscuits?


----------



## Andy M.

Yeah, they're Zwieback Toast.  Congratulations.


----------



## Barbara L

Finally!  I never get these!  Off to find something and will post in a minute.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, this one is odd, in that it does not contain the ingredient in the name of it. 

Flour (wheat flour, malted barley flour, niacin, iron, thiamin, mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), sugar, baking powder (sodium acid pryophosphate, sodium bicarbonate, corn starch, monocalcium phosphate), salt, cloves.


----------



## Alix

GINGER snaps!!


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> GINGER snaps!!


Nope!


----------



## Alix

Gingerbread?


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> Gingerbread?


No.  Hint--It has nothing to do with ginger.


----------



## Andy M.

Clove snaps

Clove bread


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> Clove snaps
> 
> Clove bread


It's clove snap bread!  LOL  (NOT!!).

Hint: Not ready to eat.


----------



## Andy M.

Cake mix


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> Cake mix


Nope, not cake mix.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Clove snaps
> 
> Clove bread



Ha ha ha ha, I wondered why you spelled snaps the Scandinavian way. The usual way to spell it North America is the German way, schnapps.


----------



## Alix

Burrito mix?


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> Burrito mix?


Not burrito mix!


----------



## Andy M.

Cookie Mix


----------



## Alix

Barbara? We need answers and hints pretty please.


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, I have been checking here all day but this never showed up for me until now!  I'm sorry!

No, it isn't a cookie mix, but it is a mix.


----------



## Andy M.

Teething biscuit mix


----------



## Barbara L

Andy M. said:


> Teething biscuit mix


No, this is something you might serve at tea.


----------



## Barbara L

Since it is Thanksgiving, and we won't be home, I will not be able to get back to this until tomorrow night. It will be the first thing I check at DC next time I go online.   Happy Thanksgiving!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

I'm sorry I did not see your guesses the other day--the thread honestly was not showing up for me.  Anyway, I'm going to be gone soon and will not be home until late, and no telling about tomorrow.

The answer is Cranberry Scone Mix (there are no cranberries in it--you have to add them).

First one to read this and respond is up.


----------



## taxlady

pork liver
pork back fat
anchovies
onions
flour
milk
eggs
salt
pepper
thyme (optional)


----------



## Alix

pate?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> pate?



Bingo!


----------



## Alix

Sweet! Be right back with a list.


----------



## Alix

Enriched egg noodles [wheat flour, eggs, niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid], maltodextrin, modified potato starch, salt, white chicken meat, chicken meat, chicken fat, autolyzed yeast extract, onion powder, carrots, chicken broth, silicon dioxide (prevents caking), turmeric, parsley, paprika, egg yolk, natural flavors, garlic powder, whey, nonfat milk, spices, partially hydrogenated soybean oil.


----------



## Andy M.

Cream of chicken soup


----------



## Alix

Nope. Its soup, but not that one.


----------



## Andy M.

chicken noodle


----------



## Alix

Yes but what type?


----------



## Andy M.

Campbell's?


----------



## taxlady

Knorr


----------



## Alix

No and no, and its a specific TYPE of a specific brand.


----------



## Andy M.

Progresso 99% fat-free chicken noodle soup


----------



## Alix

Nope. Its not in a can.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ramen Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## Alix

Not Ramen.


----------



## taxlady

Lipton Cup of Soup?


----------



## Alix

DING! Yes indeed. Cup a Soup it is. One of my guilty pleasures, I carry some in my purse all the time.


----------



## taxlady

___________ seasoning (scallions, chili peppers, salt, herbs, spices, sugar, citric acid)
water
olive oil
concentrated lemon juice
garlic
onions
hydrogenated soybean oil
xanthan gum
citric acid

extra points for the brand name


----------



## Alix

Italian?


----------



## taxlady

not Italian

The blank is only one word of the answer


----------



## Alix

Hidden Valley Ranch?


----------



## taxlady

Not ranch; not Hidden Valley.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Good Season's dressing?


----------



## taxlady

Not Good Season's (Seasonings?) dressing.


----------



## Alix

We've been dormant for a while here. I think we need a hint to get moving.


----------



## taxlady

How about a little explanation:

it says "___________ seasoning..."

I left the blank because the blank is part of the name. For example, if the answer were "Italian dressing", then the blank would have been "Italian".

Hint: heat


----------



## Alix

I got the part about the blank before, it was clear IMO. 

When you say heat, do you mean spice or temp?


----------



## Andy M.

Some kind of Mexican marinade


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I got the part about the blank before, it was clear IMO.
> 
> When you say heat, do you mean spice or temp?



Yes, both, but not the temperature of the food.


----------



## taxlady

Not Mexican. Not only a marinade.


----------



## Alix

Jerk seasoning. PC brand.


----------



## LPBeier

Fajita seasoning.

If that isn't right can we please have another hint or can you tell us the answer and try another one?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Jerk seasoning. PC brand.



Close enough, with extra points 

President's Choice (PC) Memories of Montego Bay Fiery Jerk *Sauce*


----------



## Alix

I'll be right back with a list!


----------



## Alix

Milk chocolate (66%) (sugar, cocoa butter, cocoa mass, dried skimmed milk, whey powder, butterfat, vegetable fat, lactose, emulsifier (soya lecithin), wheat flour, sugar, vegetable fat, cocoa mass, yeast, raising agent (sodium bicarbonate), salt, calcium sulphate, flavouring


----------



## babetoo

Alix said:


> Milk chocolate (66%) (sugar, cocoa butter, cocoa mass, dried skimmed milk, whey powder, butterfat, vegetable fat, lactose, emulsifier (soya lecithin), wheat flour, sugar, vegetable fat, cocoa mass, yeast, raising agent (sodium bicarbonate), salt, calcium sulphate, flavouring


 

hershey bar


----------



## Andy M.

chocolate cookies


----------



## Alix

Its a chocolate bar, but what kind?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Twix


----------



## Alix

Nope.


----------



## taxlady

Coffee Crisp


----------



## Alix

Not coffee crisp. I was careful to select something that is in the US too this time. Thats close though.


----------



## Andy M.

Never heard of coffee crisp!


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Never heard of coffee crisp!



Its Canadian, and quite delicious. Got a guess?


----------



## Andy M.

3 Musketeers Truffle Crisp Bar


----------



## Alix

Nope. Think I might go have one right now though. I need a break.


----------



## LPBeier

Kit kat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh! I knew someone would get that hint. You're up LP!


----------



## LPBeier

It is my favourite chocolate bar.  I can't have much chocolate due to migraines but when I do it is usually a Kit Kat Chunky.

Okay, I will go have a quick breakie and be back with the next one.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, this should be an easy one.

Celery Seed, Cayenne, Ground Mustard, Sweet Paprika, Allspice, Bay Leaves, Green Cardamom, Cinnamon, Cloves, Coriander, Ginger, Mace, Nutmeg, Rosemary, Thyme, Basil, Black Pepper, Salt.


----------



## LPBeier

What?  No takers?  I thought this would be a cinch!


----------



## Alix

Um...I'm stumped.


----------



## Andy M.

Any time I see a spice mix that has celery salt as the first ingredient I immediately think of Old Bay but this ain't it.


----------



## babetoo

pickling spices, this is a long shot for sure.


----------



## taxlady

Deviled egg seasoning?


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Any time I see a spice mix that has celery salt as the first ingredient I immediately think of Old Bay but this ain't it.



Sorry, for some reason I got unsubscribed from this and didn't see the answers until I just checked now.

Actually it is Old Bay.  At least that is what it says on my container of it.  What is different about it?  I would really like to get some authentic if this isn't.  But this is great.  I specially love it on eggs or mushrooms.

So, Andy, you are up.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ...Actually it is Old Bay.  At least that is what it says on my container of it.  What is different about it?  I would really like to get some authentic if this isn't...




My tin of Old Bay contains:

Celery Salt (Salt, Celery Seed)
Spices (including red pepper and black pepper)
Paprika

We have experienced different ingredients in Canadian versions of US products.  Or perhaps your label lists all the ingredients separately rather than stating, "Spices (including..."

BRB with a clue.


----------



## Andy M.

Autolyzed Yeast Protein (Barley)
Caramel Color
Corn Syrup
Cornstarch
Disodium Inosinate
Disodium Guanylate
MSG
Onion
Onion Powder
Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil
Salt
Sugar
Sulpher Dioxide


----------



## luvs

envelope of lipton's onion soup


----------



## Andy M.

That's it.  Your turn.


----------



## luvs

'kay! i've got 1- 

-yeast extract (from yeast grown on barley)
-salt
-mineral salt
-malt extract (from barley)
-color
-flavors
-niacin
-thiamine
-riboflavin
-folate


----------



## luvs

i could give a hint


----------



## Andy M.

That would be good.  Right now it looks like it's all additives and no food.


----------



## luvs

put this on toasted bread


----------



## LPBeier

vegimite?


----------



## luvs

she's got that one!  great job,there, laurie~


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Luvs!  I thought of it when you first posted but thought nah.....  but it was right!

Okay, I will be back in a minute with the next one.


----------



## LPBeier

Here we go - it may be too easy or a little bit tricky:

sugar, light corn syrup, water, cream of tartar, peppermint extract, food coloring

I don't need a brand, but it is something specific.


----------



## luvs

peppermint candy


----------



## babetoo

candy canes


----------



## luvs

or those puffy peppermint candies~


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, luvs, but the specific one I was looking for was candy canes!  But good tries.

Babetoo, its your turn!


----------



## luvs

yay 4 babetoo!


----------



## babetoo

luvs said:


> yay 4 babetoo!


 

this is the first one i have ever gotten! wow! give me a bit to think of one. got one. 

salt
garlic
cumin
tellcherry
black pepper
cayenne red pepper
oregano
paprika
sumac
cilantro


----------



## babetoo

o.k. here we go. 
salt
garlic
cumin
telicherry
black pepper
oregano
paprika
sumac
red pepper
cilantro

hope this isn't to easy!


----------



## Andy M.

cajun spice mix


----------



## babetoo

sorry andy, that is not it.


----------



## Andy M.

Taco seasoning


----------



## babetoo

nope, sorry.


----------



## luvs

-ms. dash seasoning


----------



## babetoo

not mrs dash, try again.


----------



## Andy M.

So it's a seasoning blend and you want us to guess the brand?


----------



## babetoo

it is a seasoning blend. just need to name what kind, not brand.


----------



## LPBeier

a curry blend?


----------



## Andy M.

babetoo said:


> o.k. here we go.
> salt
> garlic
> cumin
> telicherry black pepper
> oregano
> paprika
> sumac
> red pepper
> cilantro
> 
> hope this isn't to easy!




Sumac sort of makes it Middle Eastern but that's as far as I can get.


----------



## babetoo

not a curry, andy you are on the right track.


----------



## babetoo

i thought that for sure you would have this by now , andy. we need more players. come on guys, guess.


----------



## taxlady

I'm playing, I just have no ideas.


----------



## Andy M.

How about a hint


----------



## Alix

There are lots of us trying babetoo, we just need some more hints.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tandoori


----------



## babetoo

can't give any clues without just naming it. i go it as a sample from penzys. that is all i can say.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> can't give any clues without just naming it. i go it as a sample from penzys. that is all i can say.


 
I don't get my first Penzy's order until Monday!

Where the heck did I put my catalog???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

adobo seasoning?


----------



## Silversage

Vindaloo seasoning?


----------



## jennyema

Since I have some in the cabinet, Penzey's calls it "Turkish Seasoning"

But IMO spice blends like this are pretty obscure.

I sometimes brush pita with olive oil and sprinkle this stuff on and bake up pita chips.

I'm out of pocket for most of the day today so if that's right, can someone else take my turn?


----------



## babetoo

jennyema said:


> Since I have some in the cabinet, Penzey's calls it "Turkish Seasoning"
> 
> But IMO spice blends like this are pretty obscure.
> 
> I sometimes brush pita with olive oil and sprinkle this stuff on and bake up pita chips.
> 
> I'm out of pocket for most of the day today so if that's right, can someone else take my turn?


 

you got it. haven't used mine yet. probably never will. lol who wants to take a turn. up to you guys.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I will go and Jennyema, you can have a turn later!

Brand is not necessary but will get you bonus points!

Corn syrup, Skim Milk, Sugar, Partially Hydrogenated Cottonseed                      and/or Soybean oil, Whey, Cream, Salt, Artificial Flavor,                      Soy Lecithin (Emulsifier)


----------



## babetoo

eagle brand condensed milk?


----------



## Alix

Coffee creamer. Do I need a brand or type?


----------



## taxlady

vanilla fudge


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady is the closest, but that isn't it!


----------



## luvs

dessert topper


----------



## Alix

Cool Whip!


----------



## LPBeier

The clue is taxlady is in the right ballpark.  It is not a vegetable oil product (Cool Whip, Coffee Creamer).


----------



## taxlady

artificial maple spread


----------



## LPBeier

No, go back to vanilla fudge.  But it isn't VANILLA and it isn't FUDGE


----------



## babetoo

frosting canned


----------



## goboenomo

babetoo said:


> frosting canned



^ + betty crocker?


----------



## LPBeier

Gobo!!!! Haven't seen you around for awhile!  Glad you decided to stop by!

Okay, I need to give a less subtle hint.  It is a type of candy.


----------



## goboenomo

LPBeier said:


> Gobo!!!! Haven't seen you around for awhile!  Glad you decided to stop by!
> 
> Okay, I need to give a less subtle hint.  It is a type of candy.



Good to see you.


Um... I cant think of the name of candy.. but it has a hard outer shell, butterscotch flavoured, and this white milky somewhat liquidy middle.


Or.... Kinder chocolate?


----------



## LPBeier

Nope, similar flavour, wrong texture.  Can't give much more of a hint or I might as well tell you what it is!  But I can say they are popular at halloween!


----------



## goboenomo

taffy? toffee...?


----------



## LPBeier

close - something that I think we have all grown up with.  Quite simple, actually. Absolutely last clue....individually wrapped.


----------



## goboenomo

Those individually wrapped square caramel chunks?


----------



## jennyema

Candy corn?


----------



## Alix

Kraft caramels?


----------



## LPBeier

goboenomo said:


> Those individually wrapped square caramel chunks?



Gobo got it!  Alix, you got the specific brand, so if Gobo isn't back today you can go next!


----------



## goboenomo

LPBeier said:


> Gobo got it!  Alix, you got the specific brand, so if Gobo isn't back today you can go next!



Milk, modified milk ingredients, condensed skim milk, bacterial culture, salt, microbial enzyme, colour, calcium chloride


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, glad you decided to stick around!  And you worked really hard on mine so it is nice you got it!

yogurt?


----------



## goboenomo

LPBeier said:


> Hey, glad you decided to stick around!  And you worked really hard on mine so it is nice you got it!
> 
> yogurt?



Hahaha :P

Nope, it's not yogurt.


----------



## Andy M.

Sour cream


----------



## taxlady

cheese


----------



## goboenomo

taxlady said:


> cheese




Yea this is correct. Specifically, Black Diamond String Cheese.


----------



## taxlady

ground fava beans
ground chick peas
corn meal
flour
dehydrated onion
dehydrated garlic
parsley
cracked wheat
baking powder
sodium bicarbonate
salt
spices


----------



## Alix

Hummus?


----------



## jennyema

Falafel


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> Falafel



Falafel mix - you're up


----------



## jennyema

Lentil flour
Rice flour
Salt
Sunflower oil
Calcium carbonate
Cumin
Black pepper
Chili powder


----------



## Alix

This thread has been idle for a couple of days, can you drop a couple of hints Jennyema?


----------



## Alix

OK, this sucker is dying. How about we try something different to get it back on track? 

Corn starch, wheat noodles, sugar, monosodium glutamate, tomato powder,  dried vegetables (carrots, peas, onions), salt, corn syrup solids,  natural colour, guar gum, dried parsley, canola oil, spice, silicon  dioxide, natural flavours. 

 May Contain Milk Ingredients & Sulphites


----------



## Zhizara

dried soup mix?


----------



## Alix

Yep, what kind please?


----------



## Zhizara

Alix said:


> Yep, what kind please?



I haven't a clue.  Anyone else?


----------



## Alix

Come on...guess...you will be close I'm sure.


----------



## Janet H

knorr vegetable soup.


----------



## Alix

Close enough. Lipton Spring Vegetable. (Same company as Knorr so I suspect the ingredient list is the same too)

You're up Janet!


----------



## Janet H

Alix said:


> Close enough. Lipton Spring Vegetable. (Same company as Knorr so I suspect the ingredient list is the same too)
> 
> You're up Janet!




This is actually one of the few dried soups in the grocery store that is vegetarian friendly. 

OK - here we go:

What is:


sugar
water
salt
soybeans
flour 
black beans 
garlic
soybean oil
rice wine
modified corn starch


----------



## Alix

Black bean sauce?


----------



## Janet H

Alix said:


> Black bean sauce?



Yes - well close enough. Black bean garlic sauce. Yer up


----------



## Alix

OK, this is a Canadian product, but I'm sure the astute foodies on this board can figure it out. 

Sugar, cream, brown sugar, glucose, butter, maple syrup, maple extract and potassium sorbate.


----------



## babetoo

maple candy


----------



## Alix

Yes to maple, what kind of candy babetoo?


----------



## taxlady

fudge


----------



## Alix

You got it taxlady. Timmie's maple fudge. Mmmmm. You're up.


----------



## taxlady

Partly skimmed milk, sugar, modified milk ingredients, glucose-fructose, water, frozen egg yolks, natural and artificial flavour, butter, color (contains tartrazine). guar gum, carrageenan, disodium phosphate, carob gum, vitamin A palmitate, vitamine D3.


----------



## jennyema

Alix said:


> This thread has been idle for a couple of days, can you drop a couple of hints Jennyema?


 

I kept checking in and no one was posting.

Lentil flour
Rice flour
Salt
Sunflower oil
Calcium carbonate
Cumin
Black pepper
Chili powder 

It's boxed *PAPPADUM*


----------



## babetoo

Alix said:


> Yes to maple, what kind of candy babetoo?


 
did not check this thread yesterday. my bad!!


----------



## taxlady

I love pappadums, but I have only had the kind made with chickpea flour.


----------



## jennyema

taxlady said:


> Partly skimmed milk, sugar, modified milk ingredients, glucose-fructose, water, frozen egg yolks, natural and artificial flavour, butter, color (contains tartrazine). guar gum, carrageenan, disodium phosphate, carob gum, vitamin A palmitate, vitamine D3.


 

Some kind of swee yellow sauce ....


----------



## taxlady

Not a sauce.


----------



## jennyema

Ice cream or custard?


----------



## taxlady

Not ice cream, not custard


----------



## jennyema

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## taxlady

not vanilla pudding


----------



## Alix

jennyema said:


> I kept checking in and no one was posting.


If no one is posting it usually means they're out of ideas. If we drop a hint or two it gets folks going. You can have my next turn jennyema.

taxlady, vanilla fudge?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> ...
> 
> taxlady, vanilla fudge?



no


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eggnog


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eggnog



Yup, and that's why I only drink homemade eggnog


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yup, and that's why I only drink homemade eggnog


 
Okie Dokie...now I have to come up with something...a recipe:

 bread crumbs 
 toasted walnuts 
 unsalted butter
 good-quality blue cheese 
 cream cheese 
 eggs 
 garlic
 fresh rosemary 
 Salt 
 black pepper


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okie Dokie...now I have to come up with something...a recipe:
> 
> bread crumbs
> toasted walnuts
> unsalted butter
> good-quality blue cheese
> cream cheese
> eggs
> garlic
> fresh rosemary
> Salt
> black pepper



I have no idea what that is, but it sounds delicious.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheese ball(s)


----------



## jennyema

taxlady said:


> Yup, and that's why I only drink homemade eggnog


 
HAHA!  

I'm kicking myself for getting the yellow sauce part and not the obvious.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> Cheese ball(s)


 

I don't think cheeseballs have eggs inthem.


But a savory cheesecake would, so that's my guess.  Blue cheese cheesecake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jennyema said:


> I don't think cheeseballs have eggs inthem.
> 
> 
> But a savory cheesecake would, so that's my guess. Blue cheese cheesecake.


 
Jennyma got it!  Take it away!!


----------



## jennyema

Round steak
Bacon
Onions
Dill Pickles
Stone Ground Mustard
Beef Broth
Flour
salt and pepper


----------



## taxlady

Rouladen


----------



## jennyema

That didn't take long!

You're right, TAX

Go for it!


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> That didn't take long!
> 
> You're right, TAX
> 
> Go for it!



I was looking for recipes for Danish rolled roast and found lots of entries for rouladen.

I can't think of anything and I have to buy some groceries, so why don't you go ahead. Getting ready for dinner party on Saturday and the house is still a mess.


----------



## jennyema

OK

Defatted Soy Flour, Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Water, Salt, Sugar, Artificial and Natural Flavor, Red 40 and Other Color Added, Soy Sauce (Water, Wheat, Soybeans, Salt), Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein (Corn, Soy, Wheat).


----------



## Alix

Bacon bits.


----------



## jennyema

Very close but not actual bacon


----------



## Alix

Sorry, I missed the "Simulated" word on my label. LOL! We don't ever buy the real ones as I'd rather cook my own bacon if I need it. 

So, Simulated Bacon Bits is what my bottle says. Do I get it?


----------



## jennyema

Yeppers!

It was from the Bacos' site.

You're up!


----------



## Alix

Lets try a recipe from the site. This should be relatively easy. What is it and who posted it? 

1/2 cup butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 tsps baking powder
1/2 cup milk
zest of one lemon (2-3tsps)


----------



## Andy M.

But Alix uses more zest because she is a lemon head!

It's your lemon cake recipe that I just made and devoured.


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh! Yep! I figured if you were here you'd get that one tout de suite! You're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> But Alix uses more zest because she is a lemon head!
> 
> It's your lemon cake recipe that I just made and devoured.


 
She's the Lemon Queen, not a mere head!


----------



## Andy M.

Her you go.  Another recipe ingredient list:

Cayenne    
Cucumber
  Cumin
Garlic
Mint 
        Salt and Black Pepper 
  Yogurt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh! Yep! I figured if you were here you'd get that one tout de suite! You're up!


 
I knew it, but I have to go to work and wouldn't be back for at least 11 hours...


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> Her you go.  Another recipe ingredient list:
> 
> Cayenne
> Cucumber
> Cumin
> Garlic
> Mint
> Salt and Black Pepper
> Yogurt



Raita?


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> Raita?




I thought you'd come up with it pretty quickly.


----------



## jennyema

Fish sauce
Lime juice
Rice vinegar
Sugar
Garlic 
Red pepper


----------



## Andy M.

Judging from the ingredients, it's some kind of Southeast Asian sauce.  I don't know the name.


----------



## jennyema

It is.  It has a specific name.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hoisin Sauce


----------



## jennyema

Not hoisin, PF


----------



## Alix

jennyema said:


> Fish sauce
> Lime juice
> Rice vinegar
> Sugar
> Garlic
> Red pepper



Chile sauce? Nuoc cham (sp?)


----------



## jennyema

Another winner!


It's Nước chấm


----------



## Alix

SWEET! I'll be right back.


----------



## Alix

Here's a recipe. Should be pretty easy for you guys. 

lard or shortening 
white sugar
molasses
corn syrup
eggs
baking soda
baking powder
cloves
ginger 
flour


----------



## babetoo

either ginger cookies or molasses cookies?


----------



## babetoo

gingerbread


----------



## Alix

Oops! Sorry babetoo, I didn't see your posts! It is my soft and squishy gingerbread recipe. You're up.


----------



## babetoo

thanks, wow i have gotten two recently.will have to come up with something in the am. hope that is ok.


----------



## Alix

Bump. You got one yet babetoo?


----------



## babetoo

yeppers i do. 

corn syrup solids
vegetable oil
hydrogenated soybean
sodium casenate
milk derivatives
annatto coloring
few more chemicals that i don't think would help

sorry it took me so long busy day


----------



## Alix

Coffee creamer?


----------



## babetoo

Alix said:


> Coffee creamer?


 

my goodness you are good. thought that would take awhile. it is coffee mate.


----------



## Alix

Woohoo! 

BRB with a list.


----------



## Alix

sugar,  pecans,  glucose, modified milk ingredients, cocoa butter, cocoa mass, modified  palm oil, lactose, salt, soya lecithin, artificial and natural flavour.
*may contain peanuts / nuts.*


----------



## babetoo

pralines?


----------



## Alix

No. Its a specific thing with a particular name.


----------



## taxlady

Turtles


----------



## Andy M.

turtles


----------



## Alix

Turtles is it. Fight it out you two.


----------



## Andy M.

Taxlady, you beat me to it by a lot so go ahead.


----------



## taxlady

In somewhat random order:

flour
eggs
baking powder
sugar
water
gelatin
berries
milk
corn starch
vanilla
butter
lemon juice
whipping cream
salt


----------



## Alix

How random an order? Are they in order of amount used? 

Some kind of trifle?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> How random an order? Are they in order of amount used?
> 
> Some kind of trifle?





Not in the order of amount used. But, you got it in one. It's for the sponge cake, the berry gelatin, the vanilla pudding, and the whipped cream topping for trifle.

Oops, I left out the sherry and sliced almond.


----------



## Alix

Sweet mother of pearl! I'm just off to have dinner so I'll post back right after.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Sweet mother of pearl! I'm just off to have dinner so I'll post back right after.



It was my DH's suggestion. I told him you guys are good.


----------



## Alix

partially hydrogenated coconut oil
sugar
low fat cocoa
whey powder
soy flour
hazelnut paste
lecithin
spice
natural and artificial flavors


----------



## Maidrite

*Is it Sugar Cookies, do I win a Dozen of them? *


----------



## Alix

Nope!


----------



## Alix

No takers?


----------



## taxlady

Ferrero Rocher


----------



## Alix

Nope, but it is a chocolate.


----------



## Alix

Maybe this isn't as big a tradition in the US as it is here? You can *usually* only find these chocolates at Christmas.


----------



## Alix

Hint: Individually wrapped in foil.


----------



## Andy M.

Ferrero Rocher chocolate


----------



## Alix

Not Ferrero Rocher. They're not round. And that's a BIG hint.


----------



## taxlady

Toblerone


----------



## Alix

Still not the right shape.


----------



## Alix

Clearly this one was too hard. It was Icy Squares. Someone else post one to get this moving again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Clearly this one was too hard. It was Icy Squares. Someone else post one to get this moving again.


 
An Icy Square is were I sit on my breaks outside!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Clearly this one was too hard. It was Icy Squares. Someone else post one to get this moving again.



Are those the ones from Zero?


----------



## Andy M.

Alix, you have to stop posting Canadian only foods here.  It gives your countrymen an unfair advantage.  And it makes us crazy!


----------



## Alix

Seriously? You don't have Icy Squares? *sigh* And yes taxlady, I think they're from zero. They are so freaking addictive its a good thing they're only around at Christmas.


----------



## Alix

OK, here's one I KNOW you have. 

Sugar, Corn Syrup, Adipic Acid, Hydrogenated Palm Kernel &
        Palm Oils And Soybean Oil Mono & Diglycerides, Natural &
        Artificial Flavors, Artificial Colors (including FD&C Red 3,
        Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> OK, here's one I KNOW you have.
> 
> Sugar, Corn Syrup, Adipic Acid, Hydrogenated Palm Kernel &
> Palm Oils And Soybean Oil Mono & Diglycerides, Natural &
> Artificial Flavors, Artificial Colors (including FD&C Red 3,
> Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2




YUM!  Sugars, oils and artificials!  I'll bet it's delicious.  Is it cake decorating frosting or gel?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Seriously? You don't have Icy Squares? *sigh* And yes taxlady, I think they're from zero. They are so freaking addictive its a good thing they're only around at Christmas.



They used to be *even better*! That creamy, chocolatey centre mmmm...

They seem to be made by Moritz these days. I'm sure they were made by the company that makes Zero before.


----------



## Alix

taxlady, I am married to a man who should have been in Quality Control for a chocolate company. He can tell you exactly when the Icy Squares changed and how. 

Andy, not decorating stuff. Its something "iconic".


----------



## Andy M.

candy canes


----------



## Alix

No. Think 50's


----------



## taxlady

ribbon candy


----------



## Alix

Nope. Not ribbon candy.  

Not Christmas iconic.


----------



## Andy M.

lollipops


----------



## Alix

Nope, good guess though. This candy comes with something you can keep. It was featured in movies like Stand By Me and Big.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm lost.  No idea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dubble Bubble Bubble Gum


----------



## Alix

Hangman?

_ _ _.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dubble Bubble Bubble Gum



I looked that up but couldn't find a consistent list! Get out of my head. Its not gum, its candy. See post above for Hangman.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A


----------



## Alix

OK, I didn't think about how I would draw this...you have a head. 

_ _ _
Guesses:
A


----------



## PrincessFiona60

E for Elizabeth


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> E for Elizabeth


 

Pez...it's Pez....oh dang I just got it!


----------



## Alix

_ E _

One head.
Guesses:
A E


----------



## Alix

Yes its Pez. I didn't realize this was going to be such a toughie. I'll go back to posting stuff from my pantry now. LOL, those get guessed faster! You're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Yes its Pez. I didn't realize this was going to be such a toughie. I'll go back to posting stuff from my pantry now. LOL, those get guessed faster! You're up!


 
Take my turn...I have to go to work for 10 hours and I'll mess up the momentum of the game!  That's why I said "Oh Dang!"


----------



## Alix

Andy, you do one. I am going to be popping in and out all day too. Besides, mine are sucking lately!


----------



## Andy M.

Egg Yolks
Lemon Juice
Mustard
Oil
Salt


----------



## taxlady

mayonnaise


----------



## Andy M.

That's it.  Sorry for the ugly post.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> That's it.  Sorry for the ugly post.



What ugly post?


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> What ugly post?




Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> What ugly post?



muahaha


----------



## taxlady

peaches
salt
vinegar
sugar
ginger
garlic
hot chili powder
cinnamon
raisins
dates


----------



## Mimizkitchen

major greys chutney???


----------



## taxlady

Mimizkitchen said:


> major greys chutney???



almost


----------



## Alix

Last guess was yesterday, I'm thinking we need some hints to get this moving again.


----------



## taxlady

Maybe I'm being overly picky. It's a chutney.


----------



## Alix

Wanna PM Mimizkitchen and let her know its her turn?


----------



## Zhizara

Alix said:


> Last guess was yesterday, I'm thinking we need some hints to get this moving again.



Maybe it's just Christmas, Alix.  Family, baking, last minute dinner tweaking, ya know.  I figure most people will get back to normal when the holidays are over.  I hope yours are good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Maybe I'm being overly picky. It's a chutney.


 
I think insisting on a name brand is very difficult...different regions and cultures have different brands that are available to them.  There are food items I can get in Montana, but not in Wyoming...and that is just a state away...

There are food items I can't get in Western Montana that are on the shelves in Eastern Montana...funny thing, that Continental Divide...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think insisting on a name brand is very difficult...different regions and cultures have different brands that are available to them.  There are food items I can get in Montana, but not in Wyoming...and that is just a state away...
> 
> There are food items I can't get in Western Montana that are on the shelves in Eastern Montana...funny thing, that Continental Divide...



I wasn't insisting on a name brand. But, the brand mentioned was definitely wrong.


----------



## taxlady

I just googled Major Grey's Chutney. It's not even a brand, it's a type of chutney. It has mangoes, tamarind, lime juice, and a bunch of other stuff. No mango, tamarind, or lime juice in my list.


----------



## Alix

Well no biggie, whose turn is it then? I'm on and off today as I do baking etc, but I'd like to play.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Well no biggie, whose turn is it then? I'm on and off today as I do baking etc, but I'd like to play.



I have no idea whose turn.

Acceptable answers would have been:

chutney
peach chutney


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mimizkitchen...she's up!


----------



## Alix

Mimi must be busy. Someone else got one to get us going again?


----------



## Andy M.

100% stone ground whole wheat flour
Water
Yeast
Barley Malt
Cultured Wheat Starch
Salt


----------



## Alix

Stoned Wheat thin crackers?


----------



## Andy M.

No


----------



## taxlady

Your recipe for whole wheat bread?


----------



## Andy M.

Not my recipe.  

What kind of whole wheat bread????


----------



## taxlady

Sourdough whole wheat?

I've been googling "Cultured Wheat Starch" and still don't know what it is.


----------



## Andy M.

It's really not fair to ask what kind of WW bread.  You are correct.  It is whole wheat and the shape is not important.

I got the list of ingredients from a package of TJ's WW pita.


----------



## taxlady

If there hadn't been any salt, I would have guessed whiskey 

cumin seeds
red chillies
black peppercorns
cardamom seeds
cinnamon sticks
black mustard seeds
fenugreek seeds
white wine vinegar
salt
brown sugar
vegetable oil
onions
water
pork
ginger root
garlic
coriander
turmeric


----------



## Andy M.

Looks like a pork curry.  Don't know the actual name of the dish.


----------



## taxlady

It is a curry. But, calling it a curry would be like calling boeuf bourguignon a stew.


----------



## Alix

Does that mean its Andy's turn?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Does that mean its Andy's turn?



I would hope that someone would try to guess what kind of a curry. It's on the menu of most, if not all, of the Indian/Pakistani restaurants that I have been to. Curry isn't part of the name of the dish, but it falls into the family of foods called curries.


----------



## Alix

Well, I think this is just too hard for me. I am off to bed.


----------



## taxlady

Does anyone want a hint?


----------



## Andy M.

Pork vindaloo


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Pork vindaloo



That's it.

It's also good with snowshoe hare substituted for the pork


----------



## Andy M.

Ok.  Brb


----------



## Andy M.

Red Chile Peppers
Ginger
Garilc
Urad Saboot (whole black beans)
Channe Ki Dal (split gram dal)
Ghee or oil
 Salt
Water
Tomatoes
Butter
Kasoori Mehti (dry fennugreek leaf)
 Garam Masala
Milk
Cream
Nutmeg


----------



## jennyema

Daal makhani (sp?) ?


----------



## Andy M.

You got it!


----------



## jennyema

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ... hankering Indain food


----------



## jennyema

baguettes 
mayonnaise
pork pâté (or meatballs
cucumber
cilantro
jalapeno peppers
carrots
daikon
vinegear
sugar
fish sauce


----------



## Alix

Well I was going to say a Cuban sandwich, but I don't think it has fish sauce in it.


----------



## taxlady

Maybe a Vietnamese sandwich.


----------



## jennyema

taxlady said:


> Maybe a Vietnamese sandwich.



Close... Do you have a name for this type if sandwich?


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> Close... Do you have a name for this type if sandwich?



I didn't, but between Google and Wikipedia I get: Bánh mì

I have never had one. I had heard of Vietnamese sandwiches. The fish sauce made it sound Asian, as did the daikon, while baguette and pork pâté made it sound French, so Vietnamese


----------



## jennyema

Yep.

It's a bahn mi.  One of my go-to lunch options, as Chinatown isn't too far from my office.

Good sleuthing!


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's a bahn mi.  One of my go-to lunch options, as Chinatown isn't too far from my office.
> 
> Good sleuthing!



Thank you. They sound like they might be really yummy. I'll have to give them a try

here goes:

sugar
cocoa mass
glucose
cocoa butter
butteroil
soya lecithin
peppermint oil
vanilla
citric acid
invertase
may contain milk


----------



## Alix

Peppermint patties.


----------



## taxlady

Not peppermint patties.


----------



## babetoo

candy canes?


----------



## taxlady

Not candy canes.


----------



## luvs

juniormints


----------



## taxlady

Not juniormints.

It is a brand I'm looking for. I Googled, they are available all over North America, the U.K., and Europe.


----------



## luvs

andie's (sp) candies


----------



## taxlady

luvs said:


> andie's (sp) candies



Nope


----------



## babetoo

Andes mints


----------



## babetoo

Andes Chocolate mints


----------



## taxlady

No, Andes is not part of the name.


----------



## Alix

taxlady, I know you're looking for something specific, but I have no clue which of the guesses is close or what to look for or think about. Can you please post a hint or two? 

My original thought when we started this thread was that we use our culinary skills to figure out what is posted rather than resorting to Google. 

I'm always up for a great game of hangman if all other hints fail!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> taxlady, I know you're looking for something specific, but I have no clue which of the guesses is close or what to look for or think about. Can you please post a hint or two?



Your first guess, peppermint patty, is basically correct.

Hint 1: I was expecting one of the Brits to guess the brand name. I suspect, now, that they are more common in Europe and Canada than in the US.

Hint 2: Look up the Andes chocolates, that people guessed, on Wikipedia.



> My original thought when we started this thread was that we use our culinary skills to figure out what is posted rather than resorting to Google.




Sorry about that. I saw previous posts that required a brand name.



> I'm always up for a great game of hangman if all other hints fail!



We can do that if the other hints don't produce the answer soon.


----------



## babetoo

york peppermint patty


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> york peppermint patty



No


----------



## Alix

So are you looking for who makes this particular peppermint candy? I looked up Andes mints and I get Tootsie? Is that it? 

And asking for a brand name on something is fine if its something pretty common I think. Like...Kraft Dinner or Velveeta, or a candy bar. I think we all occasionally hit something that folks can't guess for whatever reason.


----------



## taxlady

They aren't made by the same company as the Andes mints.

I really thought everyone would know this brand. I even googled to make sure it was available in the US. I can find them everywhere here in Quebec. I could ask my DH to pick up a box at the local pharmacy.


----------



## jennyema

Frango mints?  Formerly from Marshall Fields


----------



## taxlady

Not Frango Mints


----------



## taxlady

Okay, time for hang man:

----- ----- ---- -----

Often called called:

----- ------


----------



## Alix

R


----------



## taxlady

----r ----- ---- -----

----r ------


----------



## Alix

S


----------



## taxlady

----r ----- ---- ----s

----r -----s


----------



## luvs

a


----------



## taxlady

A---r ----- ---- ----s

A---r -----s


----------



## PrincessFiona60

E


----------



## taxlady

A---r E---- ---- ----s

A---r E----s


----------



## Alix

M


----------



## taxlady

A---r E---- ---- M---s

A---r E----s


----------



## Alix

T


----------



## taxlady

A-t-r E---t T--- M--ts

A-f-r E---ts


----------



## Alix

Oh for the love of god.

After Eights. I feel like a complete moron.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Oh for the love of god.
> 
> After Eights. I feel like a complete moron.


 
Never heard of them.


----------



## taxlady

After Eight Thin Mints/After Eights it is. I was beginning to wonder if we are just far too sophisticated, here in Montréal, for the rest of you. 
 


Almost all the way at the bottom of the entry for Andes Chocolate Mints in Wikipedia it says,

"See also

After Eight" (with a link)


----------



## Alix

I feel like smacking my head on the wall. Sorry I missed that one. OK, here is a list. It should be pretty obvious but who knows!

Dry white wine 
Chopped onion 
Cloves garlic, minced  
Dry mustard 
Honey 
Vegetable oil 
Salt 
Tabasco sauce


----------



## taxlady

Sounds like a yummy marinade, but for what, I don't know.


----------



## Alix

Not a marinade.


----------



## buckytom

sounds like a good honey mustard sauce to go on *plain* chicken.


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh. You are close. Its not a sauce...you're overthinking this a bit. Think simple.


----------



## luvs

could that be a wing-sauce-


----------



## taxlady

Dipping sauce for chicken wings.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never heard of them.



They are lovely, thin, perfect for after dinner, chocolate covered mints. They are dark chocolate, though they make a milk chocolate version that I haven't seen. BTW, I hate mint and dislike dark chocolate and I still like them.

I checked on the Nestle site and they are available, among other places:

SAFEWAY	3801 S RESERVE ST, MISSOULA 59801	(406) 251-3311
SAFEWAY	800 W BROADWAY ST, MISSOULA 59802	(406) 721-2549
Page: 1 of 1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> They are lovely, thin, perfect for after dinner, chocolate covered mints. They are dark chocolate, though they make a milk chocolate version that I haven't seen. BTW, I hate mint and dislike dark chocolate and I still like them.
> 
> I checked on the Nestle site and they are available, among other places:
> 
> SAFEWAY    3801 S RESERVE ST, MISSOULA 59801    (406) 251-3311
> SAFEWAY    800 W BROADWAY ST, MISSOULA 59802    (406) 721-2549
> Page: 1 of 1


 
Figures...the grocery store I don't ever visit! 

Besides, I don't buy or look for much in the way of candy...Dove Dark is about it for me, unless I find pretty animal pictures on the Fair Trade Dark Chocolate at The Good Food Store.  It's the animal pics that catch my eye, then I always hope for a Tiger pic on Dark Chocolate.


----------



## Alix

Not a marinade, not a sauce. Its an ingredient in both though.


----------



## Andy M.

salad dressing


----------



## Alix

Nope, it can be an ingredient in that too though. Is it time for another hint?


----------



## Andy M.

ok


----------



## Alix

"Pardon me, do you have any ---- ------?" I'm just looking for the generic name, I've blanked out a popular brand name of this item.


----------



## taxlady

Grey Poupon is the name that I think goes in the blanks. But, my Dijon doesn't have all those ingredients.



> Dry white wine
> Chopped onion
> Cloves garlic, minced
> Dry mustard
> Honey
> Vegetable oil
> Salt
> Tabasco sauce



So, I will guess hot honey mustard.


----------



## Alix

My dijon does. And that means you are up!


----------



## taxlady

Pork
water
salt
sugar
sodium phosphate
sodium erythorbate
sodium nitrite
sodium bicarbonate
spices
smoke


----------



## taxlady

Is it too easy? Or do you guys want a hint?


----------



## Alix

Oops. Sorry, I was playing games on FB. 

Bacon?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Oops. Sorry, I was playing games on FB.
> 
> Bacon?



Yuppers. I guess it was too easy


----------



## Alix

I have to go to work soon, I owe jennyema a round. I'll PM her. If no one posts in the next couple of hours taxlady do you want to take another one?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I have to go to work soon, I owe jennyema a round. I'll PM her. If no one posts in the next couple of hours taxlady do you want to take another one?



Sounds good. I'll give it till about 17h00 EST.


----------



## taxlady

onion
garlic
small red dried chiles (such as Thai birds)
salt
brown sugar
rosemary
coriander seeds
cracked black pepper
dill seed
paprika


----------



## taxlady

Tap, tap. Is this thing on?


----------



## Andy M.

chile garlic sauce


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> chile garlic sauce



No.

For just a moment, I couldn't remember what it was.


----------



## jennyema

The Rosemary and dill are throwing me off ...

Some kind of dry rub?


----------



## taxlady

It can be used as a rub.


----------



## Andy M.

Is it a specific brand of seasoning milk/seasoned salt/etc you're looking for?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Is it a specific brand of seasoning milk/seasoned salt/etc you're looking for?



Not a brand, a type. I think several companies make a seasoning mix with the same name. I have seen it mentioned a number of times here at DC.


----------



## Andy M.

Chili seasoning


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Chili seasoning



No, but I bet you could use it. It wouldn't be hot enough for my taste.


----------



## pacanis

Montreal steak seasoning?


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Montreal steak seasoning?



Bingo.

That's the "Real Montreal Steak Spice" they use at a famous Montreal eatery called "Joe Beef".

You can find the recipe here: Montreal by the mouthful | Philadelphia Inquirer | 10/07/2010

It's a bit more than halfway down the page.


----------



## pacanis

Cool. It sounded like steak seasoning, you said it could be used as a rub, then I looked at your location ;^)

So I post the ingredients of something in the cupboard?


----------



## pacanis

OK, I got the gist of it I think. You guys are brutal. "Simulated" bacon bits, lol.

salt
Special Extra Bold black pepper
citric acid
lemon peel
garlic
onion


----------



## jennyema

That some Penzey's blend.  Extra Special Bold is a tradename of theirs.

Imonna look in my cabinet.  Sounds familiar.


----------



## pacanis

Ruh-Roh... someone on the trail ;^)


----------



## jennyema

Ok .  That's penzeys Lemon Pepper blend because it has salt.

I use Sunny Spain which is the same thing without salt.


----------



## pacanis

Yep. Until I read the ingredients on my free sample, which I love BTW, I never realized there was more than lemon and pepper in lemon pepper...
You're up.


----------



## jennyema

Pecanis

I'm pretty busy tomorrow .... Could you do another ?

I knew I shouldn't have answered but I knew it right away ....


----------



## pacanis

OK, here's another.

Soybean oil
chile peppers
crackers
sesame seeds
peanuts
sugar
salt
natural flavors.


----------



## Alix

OK, the "crackers" bit is throwing me. Is this an ingredient list from a prepackaged item or is it something I'd make at home?


----------



## pacanis

It comes in a jar already made.


----------



## Andy M.

Spicy peanut butter


----------



## pacanis

Nope. It doesn't taste anything like peanut butter.


----------



## Andy M.

tahini


----------



## Alix

Chile sauce or paste?


----------



## pacanis

Wrong geographical area, Andy.
Alix, it is not known as chile sauce or paste. It has it's own name.


----------



## Alix

Is it sciracha? (Sp?)


----------



## jennyema

Crackers..huh?

And oil ?


----------



## pacanis

Not sriracha, Alix.


----------



## Andy M.

Molé


----------



## pacanis

We have a winner!
Dona Maria Mole Mexican Sauce: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Andy M.

Autolyzed  Yeast 
Beef
Chili Powder (Chili Peppers, Flavoring)
Corn Flour
Flavoring
Hydrolyzed  Soy, Corn, and Wheat Protein
Modified Cornstarch
Monosodium Glutamate
Oatmeal
Salt
Spice
Sugar 
Textured Vegetable Protein (Soy Flour, Caramel Color)  
Tomatoes (Water, Tomato Paste) 
Water


----------



## babetoo

chili con carne (canned)


----------



## Andy M.

Yup!  Hormel chili w/o beans.

Babe, right on.  Your turn


----------



## pacanis

Wholly cow, lol. I just used a can of that today making some dip!
Obviously I did not read the ingredients


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Wholly cow, lol. I just used a can of that today making some dip!
> Obviously I did not read the ingredients




That's probably for the best.


----------



## babetoo

be right back, gotta come up with something.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> That's probably for the best.


 
I am placing full blame on my loss of appetite for dinner on that can of Hormel.


----------



## babetoo

ok got one

crushed tomatoes
crushed tomato concentrate
water
vinegar
salt
jalapeño peppers
dehydrated onions
dehydrated garlic
natural flavor


----------



## Andy M.

Ro-Tel


----------



## babetoo

sorry andy, not ro tel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> sorry andy, not ro tel


 
picante sauce


----------



## pacanis

Taco sauce? Basically the same thing I guess, lol.


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> picante sauce


 

princess is correct. won't ask for brand name. pace picante sauce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, BRB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reduced Fat Milk
Filtered Water
Tomato Paste
Caramelized Red Pepper Flavor
Evaporated Cane Juice
Roasted Garlic
Roasted Red Peppers
Sea Salt
Sodium Citrate
Rice Flour
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Spices


----------



## Alix

Roasted red pepper salad dressing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Roasted red pepper salad dressing?


 
Not salad dressing


----------



## Alix

Red pepper...dip?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope...

Red Pepper & ------ ---p


----------



## Alix

Red pepper and potato soup?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Red pepper and potato soup?


 
No potatoes in the list, but it rhymes with it...


----------



## luvs

pepper soup


----------



## PrincessFiona60

luvs said:


> pepper soup


 
There are peppers in it, but it needs further description to be complete.


----------



## luvs

roasted pepper/tomato soup


----------



## PrincessFiona60

luvs said:


> roasted pepper/tomato soup


 
Exactly it!  Your turn!


----------



## luvs

that soup would be great! 

-whole grain brown rice
-corn
-(nonfat) milk
-buttermilk
-salt
-cheddar cheese
-butter
-whey
-sunflower oil w/ natural tocopherols/ canola
-cornsyrup solids
-buttermilk fat
-natural/atrtifical flavorings
-maltodextrin
-yeast extract -potassium chloride
-citric acid
-modified food starch
-lactic acid
-onion (granulated)


----------



## luvs

i could give a hint~


----------



## pacanis

Hints are nice ;^)


----------



## luvs

here's 1- snack food


----------



## pacanis

Cheetos?


----------



## pacanis

Ackkk, I forgot about the rice... probably not Cheetos


----------



## luvs

isn't cheetos


----------



## Alix

Whole grain doritos?


----------



## luvs

that isn't the food, either
this is a well-known item~


----------



## Alix

Cheese flavored rice cakes.


----------



## luvs

yep!


----------



## Alix

GET OUT! WOOHOO! OK, I'll be right back with one.


----------



## Alix

Enriched wheat flour, vegetable oil shortening, dehydrated vegetable and seasoning blend, sugar, salt, ammonium bicarbonate, glucose-fructose, monocalcium phosphate, sodium bicarbonate, hydrolyzed soya and/or wheat protein, soyabean oil, hydrogenated cottonseed oil, amylase, protease, malt flour, yeast, sour dough culture


----------



## taxlady

A cracker of the Ritz/Breton style?


----------



## luvs

a sort of savory biscuit.......


----------



## Alix

Its a cracker, but not Ritz or Breton. Its a very specific type of cracker. (and sorry I missed this, I was called to a meeting)


----------



## taxlady

Vegetable Thins?


----------



## Alix

You got it. You're up.


----------



## taxlady

beef
salt
cracked peppercorns
allspice
thyme
paprika
sage
bay leaf


----------



## Andy M.

Corned Beef?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Corned Beef?



Yes.

Darn, that was quick.


----------



## Andy M.

It just rang a bell for some reason.

BRB.


----------



## Andy M.

Corn syrup; sugar; vegetable oil (cocoa butter, palm, shea, sunflower  and/or safflower oil); nonfat milk; dextrose; chocolate; contains 2% or  less of: Brown sugar; whey (milk); mono and diglycerides;                                              sodium  bicarbonate; milk fat; salt; resinous  glaze; soy lecithin; tapioca dextrin; vanillin, artificial flavor


----------



## DaveSoMD

A Charleston Chew?


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## luvs

tootsies


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## babetoo

instant pudding


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## luvs

hershey'ssyrup


----------



## Andy M.

no


----------



## taxlady

chocolate malted milk balls?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> chocolate malted milk balls?




Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Alix

Milk Duds? Or is that the same as malted milk balls?


----------



## taxlady

chocolate covered caramel?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> chocolate covered caramel?




It's a brand name product I'm looking for.


----------



## Alix

Junior Caramels?


----------



## luvs

riesen candy


----------



## Andy M.

Neither


----------



## Alix

Well crap. I'm off to bed. I thought for sure it was Milk Duds. Have a good night you guys!


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Well crap. I'm off to bed. I thought for sure it was Milk Duds. Have a good night you guys!




Alix, I am so sorry.  It is Milk Duds.  I never saw your post.  I saw the one below it from Taxlady and didn't scroll up to check for others.

It's your turn.


----------



## Alix

Yay and boo! I am off to work this morning and won't get back on here til later. I'm going to PM jennyema to take this turn for me, but if she doesn't I'll be back here this afternoon with one for you.


----------



## jennyema

Sugar, partially hydrogenated soybean and cottonseed oil, high maltose corn syrup, water, corn starch, salt, distilled monoglycerides, natural and artificial flavor, yellows 5 and 6, other color, Polysorbate 60, Sodium Stearoyl lactylate, sodium acid pyrophosphate, citric acid, nonfat milk, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate


----------



## Alix

Lemon pudding mix?


----------



## jennyema

No

Not lemon.  Not pudding.


----------



## babetoo

frosting in a can?


----------



## Alix

OK, its sweet, its yellow but not lemon. Its not banana. There's preservatives like a mix of some kind. I'm stumped. What's yellow but not lemon or banana? 

OK, I'm off to rummage through my pantry and see if I can find a comparison. But my next guess is some kind of powdered drink mix?


----------



## jennyema

babetoo said:


> frosting in a can?






Dingdingding!! Yes. Yes it is.  Specifically Betty Crocker  Cream Cheese flavor frosting.

Another product to put on your "I'll never eat" list!!

Babe, you're up!!


----------



## babetoo

wow, will find one!!


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> Dingdingding!! Yes. Yes it is.  Specifically Betty Crocker  Cream Cheese flavor frosting.
> 
> Another product to put on your "I'll never eat" list!!
> 
> Babe, you're up!!



I'm boggled. It's got to be almost as much effort to take it out of the can as it is to make cream cheese frosting.


----------



## babetoo

unbleached flour
wheat flour
sugar
canola oil
cocoa processed with alkali dextrose
salt
color added
has some vitamins, that won't help
cornstarch
leavening
vanilla flavoring

almost have to have brand name.


----------



## taxlady

Oreos?


----------



## babetoo

that is the right brand name but not the right product. sorry taxlady. hope i am not being to picky.


----------



## babetoo

i have to get off for the night, might just check before i go to bed. guess away guys, please.


----------



## luvs

cakesters


----------



## babetoo

nope sorry


----------



## luvs

thier piecrust


----------



## Alix

Fudgeeos?


----------



## Alix

WAIT WAIT! Its the cooking crumbs! The oreo crumbs.


----------



## babetoo

none of the above sorry


----------



## Andy M.

oreo cookie straws


----------



## babetoo

not straws


----------



## Alix

babetoo are we close? I can't think of any other Oreo products. A hint maybe?


----------



## babetoo

individual , that is the only hint i can think of at this point.


----------



## luvs

double stufs


----------



## babetoo

sorry, not double stuffs. gonna take a nap, check it later


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oreo Minis????


----------



## babetoo

sorta but not really


----------



## babetoo

any time you guys want to give up, just let me know.


----------



## Alix

Give us some hints babetoo.


----------



## AnnieDrews

Nabisco 100 cal. Oreo Thin Crisps??

Got some in the cabinet right now.


----------



## luvs

there was an oreo cereal....... is that the food~


----------



## babetoo

good for annie, you got it. i love the things but never can eat just one pack.


----------



## taxlady

Unless they got better since I was a kid, I don't understand why anyone would want to eat an Oreo.


----------



## babetoo

this treat is just a small thin choco crisp cookie, no filling. very tasty.


----------



## AnnieDrews

Woot! Here's mine...I hope I'm doing it correctly...

Ingredients:


Cooked Chicken Breast with Rib Meat
Chicken Broth 
Chicken Skin 
Cooked Chicken Breast Roll with Rib Meat and Natural Juices 
Chicken Fat 
Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Cottonseed, Soybean) 
Potato Flour (Potatoes with Sodium Bisulfite Added to Protect Color, Water) 
Salt 
Dried Onion 
Modified Corn Starch 
Soy Protein Isolate 
Monosodium Glutamate 
Spice and Color 
Soy Lecithin 
Citric Acid 
Wheat Starch 
Dextrose 
Onion Powder 
Torula Yeast 
Hydrolyzed Soy Protein 
Natural Flavor 
Caramel Color


----------



## AnnieDrews

taxlady said:


> Unless they got better since I was a kid, I don't understand why anyone would want to eat an Oreo.


 
Blasphemy!


----------



## taxlady

AnnieDrews said:


> Blasphemy!



Chocolate flavoured cardboard with sweet goo. Yuck.


----------



## violettedawn

cambell's soup


----------



## luvs

chix vienna sausages~


----------



## AnnieDrews

No and no...


----------



## Andy M.

nuggets


----------



## AnnieDrews

No to nuggets...


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bumblebee canned chicken?


----------



## luvs

creme of chix soup


----------



## AnnieDrews

Well, we pretty much know it has chicken and it is in a can, but no to canned chicken meat or soup. I bought this last year when we had an ice storm predicted in case the eletricity went out....


----------



## babetoo

chicken chili or chicken a la king ?


----------



## babetoo

where you annie? need a yah or a nay.


----------



## AnnieDrews

Sorry, Babe! I didn't even get online yesterday....Not Chicken A La King, either.

Should I give another hint??


----------



## babetoo

AnnieDrews said:


> Sorry, Babe! I didn't even get online yesterday....Not Chicken A La King, either.
> 
> Should I give another hint??


 
probably should, annie


----------



## AnnieDrews

There's a devil on the label....


----------



## babetoo

deviled ham


----------



## AnnieDrews

Close, but it isn't "devilled" and it isn't ham.....it is used to make a sammy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Underwood Chicken Spread


----------



## AnnieDrews

Ding, ding ding!! I can't say that it tastes very good as I haven't eaten it. It was part of my emergency kit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

AnnieDrews said:


> Ding, ding ding!! I can't say that it tastes very good as I haven't eaten it. It was part of my emergency kit!


 
Oh gads...I didn't mean to guess...

_Enriched Bleached Wheat Flour [Flour, Reduced Iron, B Vitamins (Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (B1), Riboflavin (B2), Folic Acid)], Corn Syrup, Sugar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Water, Partially Hydrogenated Vegetable and/or Animal Shortening (Soybean, Cottonseed and/or Canola Oil, Beef Fat), Whole Eggs, Dextrose. Contains 2% or Less of: Modified Corn Starch, Glucose, Leavenings (Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Baking Soda, Monocalcium Phosphate), Sweet Dairy Whey, Soy Protein Isolate, Calcium and Sodium Caseinate, Salt, Mono and Diglycerides, Polysorbate 60, Soy Lecithin, Soy Flour, Cornstarch, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Stearoyl Lactylate, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Sorbic Acid (to Retain Freshness), Yellow 5, Red 40._


----------



## Alix

A cookie of some kind?


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh gads...I didn't mean to guess...
> 
> _Enriched Bleached Wheat Flour [Flour, Reduced Iron, B Vitamins (Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (B1), Riboflavin (B2), Folic Acid)], Corn Syrup, Sugar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Water, Partially Hydrogenated Vegetable and/or Animal Shortening (Soybean, Cottonseed and/or Canola Oil, Beef Fat), Whole Eggs, Dextrose. Contains 2% or Less of: Modified Corn Starch, Glucose, Leavenings (Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Baking Soda, Monocalcium Phosphate), Sweet Dairy Whey, Soy Protein Isolate, Calcium and Sodium Caseinate, Salt, Mono and Diglycerides, Polysorbate 60, Soy Lecithin, Soy Flour, Cornstarch, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Stearoyl Lactylate, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Sorbic Acid (to Retain Freshness), Yellow 5, Red 40._


 

no clue what it is, but it sure doesn't sound healthy. might it be bread?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh criminy's!  I forgot I won this one...

Not a cookie.

It is a baked item, not bread.

Sorry!


----------



## Kur

The first thing that comes to mind is a Twinkie... close?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kur said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is a Twinkie... close?


 
You got it...it is a Twinkie.  Now you need to find an ingredient list or recipe for us pathological foodies to guess.  Have fun!


----------



## Kur

Okydoky... here goes:

Forgive me if this one has been done before... 

Ingredients: Tomato Puree (Water, tomato paste), distilled vinegar, corn syrup, salt, raisin paste, crushed orange puree, spices and herbs, dried garlic and onion, caramel, color, potassium sorbate (TO prevent ... I mean, preserve freshness), xanthan gum.


----------



## Kur

Hmm.... too hard? Let me know and I'll post the answer and another one...


----------



## taxlady

Kur said:


> Hmm.... too hard? Let me know and I'll post the answer and another one...



Post a hint.


----------



## Andy M.

Worcestershire Sauce


----------



## Kur

Okydoky... it's a brand of sauce...


----------



## Kur

Almost.... good try  I think worcestershire has anchovies though.


----------



## Andy M.

A-1


----------



## Kur

Yep!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Give me the brand name of this product:

SORBITOL, MALTITOL, GUM BASE, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS, GLYCEROL,  ACACIA; LESS THAN 2% OF: MANNITOL, SOY LECITHIN, CITRIC ACID, COLORS  (BLUE 2 LAKE, RED 40 LAKE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE), ASPARTAME, MALIC ACID,  ACESULFAME K, CARNAUBA WAX, BHT (TO MAINTAIN FRESHNESS).  PHENYLKETONURICS: CONTAINS PHENYLALANINE.


----------



## Kur

It's definitely a sugar-free gum, do I have to guess which one? If so... Trident!


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, need a specific flavor and brand.


----------



## Kur

Yikes, that's hard


----------



## Andy M.

Just saying "gum" would be too easy, don't you think?


----------



## Kur

I agree, but I don't know very many brands of chewing gum without googling. I don't think I could possilbly guess... But here goes, what do I have to lose... Wrigley's Spearment sugarfree gum...


----------



## luvs

thier citrusy 1, i would say~ (would that be citrus splash.......) hm!!


----------



## Kur

Juicyfruit!

My favorite as a kid...


----------



## Andy M.

Right on!  That's it.


----------



## Kur

Water, tomato puree (Water, Tomato Paste), Enriched Macaroni Product (Wheat Flour, Niacin, ferrous sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid), high fructose corn syrup (of course!), Contains Less than 2% of: Salt, Enzyme Modified Cheddar Cheese (Cheddar Cheese [Milk, Cheese Culture, Salt, Enzymes], Water, disodium phosphate), Vegetable Oil (Corn, Cottonseed, Canola and/or Soybean), Enzyme Modified Butter, Oleoresin Paprika, Spice Extract, Citric Acid and Nonfat Dry Milk


----------



## babetoo

kraft mac and cheese cups?


----------



## Kur

afraid not... 

Think tomato... pasta... 

Actually, when I ate this growing up, I had no idea there was anything like cheese in this product...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No, I'm not saying it...I'm running away!


----------



## Kur

heheheheh


----------



## babetoo

spaghetti o's? i  think campbells makes it.


----------



## Kur

Yep!


----------



## babetoo

Kur said:


> Yep!


 
cool, will be back in bit with one.


----------



## babetoo

sorry this took so long. was out shopping.

sugar
palm oil
butter milk
almonds
cocoa butter
sunflower oil
salt
soy lecithin
artificial flavoring

there you go.


----------



## babetoo

aw come on guys, it's not that hard. lol


----------



## Andy M.

Some kind of candy.  Almond nougat.


----------



## babetoo

some kind of candy is sorta in the neighbor but not the answer. and not almond nougat. sorry!


----------



## Kur

Sounds like a white chocolate almond bar! Hershey's? Do they make a white chocolate almond bar?


----------



## babetoo

i don't know if they do or don't. sorry thats not it.


----------



## babetoo

one more clue and if no answers will tell. this product is added with other ingredients in baking.


----------



## babetoo

guess i will just give it up, since no one is guessing.
it is heath english toffee bits. don't know if it is a new product, i just discovered in dec. yummy in cookies and i sprinkled some on a cheesecake. give them a try.


----------



## luvs

so, now, whom is going 2 post the new item.......


----------



## babetoo

you can do it luvs.


----------



## luvs

kay, babetoo, thanx; i'll post soon~
on sunday


----------



## luvs

would another take my place; i'm gonna snooze soon & that....... thanks~


----------



## Lorrae

Name this recipe....

Part 1
1 cup softened butter
1 cup powdered sugar
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups flour

Part 2
1/2 cup sugar
3 Tbsps flour
1 lemon (juice & zest)
1/8 tsp salt
3 eggs
2 cups blueberries


----------



## Alix

Blueberry crisp/crumble.


----------



## Lorrae

Alix said:


> Blueberry crisp/crumble.



close!


----------



## luvs

cobbler~


----------



## Lorrae

A bit less like a pie and more like a cohesive unit that can be cut!  (Hard to give hints without giving it away lol)


----------



## 4meandthem

blueberry scone


----------



## Lorrae

they were blueberry lemon squares :[  everyone was so close!


----------

